# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  The Absolutely Pointless Thread

## Cuchculan

Just going to start this thread off here on this forum. Why? Because it is pointless. There is no set topic. You can simply talk about anything you want. Might just be random thoughts you have. Might see something on the news you want to talk about. Can be about life. Good or bad. The thing with the thread is it can change topic from one post to the next or continue on with one topic if people have something to say about any post that is made. Oddly this was one of the biggest threads when I was over on AZ. I started it over there not knowing what people would make of it. Few years later people were still posting in it. It was their go to thread if they just wanted to say something pointless or out of the ordinary. It was also the go to thread for people who wanted to talk about things happening in the world around them. Be it on the news. Or just something random they might have done that day. Best we can do is see if takes off over here. It is no a free for all slagging / mocking thread. Forum rules still apply in this thread too. If you have anything to say, and nowhere else to post it, post it here. Can be about whatever you want. First post can be different from the second post. People may never reply to what to post. They simply may post their own random post under your post. Hence we always had a mixture of everything to read and talk about on AZ on a daily basis in this same thread. Here goes nothing. Either works or it doesn't.

----------


## 1

Beep Beep

----------


## JamieWAgain

Very cool.
I miss TinaM., I miss your pointless thread, even if i mostly read and didn't post, and you spelled pointless right. What's up with that anyway?
Ok...I'll just have a free style post...
I haven't read or watched the news today but I'll just say where i live it is extremely hot. Sweltering. I hope to go to the beach soon.
I'm afraid of important people. What's up with that anyway? And who's to say if they are important or not.
I'm not intimidated. I'm afraid to get near them physically. That is so weird.
PS
Thanks for making this thread.

----------


## L

I have started using plastic hair ties, so much better than the fabric elastic ones!

----------


## CloudMaker

Tired of seeing chem trails. You can see them all over in the sky. Who knows what it's doing to us.

----------


## 1

123,Abc..

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Because I haven't been feeling good lately, my bedroom has sort of turned into a disaster lol. I have two laptops on my bed, remote, a little flat surface to put a Gatorade and water, meds for my stomach, an electronic tablet, a paper tablet for taking notes during today's conference call at work, a PlayStation controller, an extra pillow and three blankets because I've been alternating between freezing to death and sweating the last few days. I'm feeling a lot better. So, yeah, it's time to clean up. Ffs, it's getting ridiculous.

----------


## L

My boyfriend is snoring....omg

----------


## fetisha

*burp*

----------


## Cuchculan

Rain and more rain. Only good thing about the Summer in Ireland is the rain gets warmer. Still have to go out in a bit. No escaping that. 

I got the spelling of the word ' Pointless ' right on this forum. For others I put a U were the I should have been on AZ. Thus we had Pountless. The amount of private messages I got asking if I knew I spelt it wrong. Some I let on that I done it on purpose. Didn't cop onto it until I was told. Amazing what the eyes can see. 

I see something else I would like to address. Chem Trails? More conspiracy junk. Vapour trails more like. No government is trying to poison us. Sending up planes to slowly drop chemicals on us.

When I said random posts, I meant actual posts. Not abc, 123. Save that for the gaming section. The crazy talk thread.

----------


## L

OMG it is raining in Dublin and not in Galway...I think the world is ending

----------


## Cuchculan

Stop rubbing it in. Or I'll drive to Galway with a bucket of water and dunk your head in it. Has stopped for now. Really heavy earlier. Got to the shops and back without rain though. Shaved the head and cleaned the upstairs of the house. Who says a man's work is never done? 

Gripe for the day? Cars parked all along the road out front. They park them up and go to work on the train. Only they never think before they park. Might wake up to a car outside your house. Parked on speed ramps. Parked on corners. Narrows the road down to one car at a time. Two cars can not pass each other at the same time out there. Worst thing about living beside a train station. One woman used to get out of her car each morning. Have a good look around her. Take out a bag of rubbish and simply leave it on the path. We did have a word with her and told her to take her rubbish back home with her. Dump it elsewhere. Not outside our house. Nerve of some people. She stopped parking her car out there too.

----------


## 1

Ugly Day Today

----------


## Cuchculan

What exactly is an ugly day? Pray do tell us. 

The sun has made an appearance here. For how I don't know. It might try and beat its previous best and stay out for 2 hours this time. Certainly not as warm as the past few weeks. Watching sport on the laptop. Have a load of stations. The come with the net. Part of the package deal. Field hockey on over the past week and into next week. Lot different than Ice Hockey. Most non contact game I have ever seen. You can't do nothing and the ref is blowing up for a free. I am learning the rules as we go along. Takes up a few hours of the evening. That is two games. Not all stop / start like Ice Hockey. But if you can imagine ice hockey minus the contact and the goals have to be scored within a end circle only. Can't score from outside the circle. Mind you the ball they use is like a massive looking golf ball. Few players have taken a whack on the legs from the ball and the tears in their eyes. Ouch.

----------


## L

Don't move...I lost my sewing needle.....
I also misplaces a blanket that i want to find
I also misplaced some yarn I need to finish a blanket

----------


## Cuchculan

Not your day, is it? That is what you get for bragging earlier about your weather. Karma. No doubt you will find them. Probably in the most obvious of places. Nearly always the case. 

Lot more cyber attacks happened in Russia and surrounding countries. Seems to be the new in thing. Or should I say it is getting more news time these days. Such attacks have been happening for years. They simply never reported on them on the news stations. With ISIS doing hacking as well these days it has become news. Smart the way they do it. Bad what they might do. But they are intelligent people. Last time out they hacked internet providers. They were using thousands or even millions of household modems to ping themselves about the place. Here in Ireland it was a certain type of modem only. Company was telling people how to fix the problem. Very clever way of hacking. Bit like boosting their power using all these modems in various countries. They were not out to harm normal people. That would not mean anything to anybody. Hit the big targets and you make the news. Then people hear about it. The main aim. Come the end of the day the last attack disrupted a few places for a day. Knocking most of their main systems down. No big deal really. Tech heads get on it and fix it and make their money. Waiting to hear what the levels of the attacks this time were. Some want to rob information. More bad than just disrupting things for a few hours. To some it is just a game. Get in, get proof you got in, get out.

----------


## L

> Not your day, is it? That is what you get for bragging earlier about your weather. Karma. No doubt you will find them. Probably in the most obvious of places. Nearly always the case.



Here is to hoping they are in my parents house

...now if I just didn't need to sleep...I owuld get so much more done
And dam I just realised that I am working on a day I need off...CRAP!!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

It better be lashing down in Galway too. Another dull day, black clouds and probably rain on the way. I just use those words and the rain begins. I should have said ' probably sun on the way '. No escaping going out either. One wet day outside the house. Still early in the morning here. Like to get up about 7 and play a few card games. Then see were the day goes from there. Work been done in the house next door. Loud work. Best to not be at home if possible. Though I do those worker's headphones for blocking noise out. Certainly come in handy.

----------


## L

> It better be lashing down in Galway too. Another dull day, black clouds and probably rain on the way. I just use those words and the rain begins. I should have said ' probably sun on the way '. No escaping going out either. One wet day outside the house. Still early in the morning here. Like to get up about 7 and play a few card games. Then see were the day goes from there. Work been done in the house next door. Loud work. Best to not be at home if possible. Though I do those worker's headphones for blocking noise out. Certainly come in handy.



Nah it only started about an hour ago but by then I had most of my stuff done. Plus it has stopped now again! Woop!!! 
I has been an odd day! I feel unsettled!

----------


## Cuchculan

Pelting down here all day long. Coming from the UK. So you may get it at some point. Meant to be like that tomorrow as well. Lucky us. 

You tube channels. People subscribe even when there is nothing to subscribe to. Few odd people out there. Probably all waiting and wondering ' will she ever upload a video '. I have a channel too. Mainly tribute videos on it. People who have passed away. Make videos with their pictures. Should try making a video. Can be fun. Give you something to do. 

Now to fill up the rest of the evening. Like watching documentaries on you tube. Watched one about hiring hit men. Cameras were rolling and you had these, so called, normal people, trying to hire undercover officers to kill husbands or new girlfriends of their ex husbands. They even staged the deaths. Took some pictures to show the people doing the hiring. The smiles on their faces when they saw what they thought was the person they wanted dead with blood and a hole in the heads. Only to then be arrested and find out their pictures were fake. Some heartless people out there.

----------


## 1

10%

----------


## Cuchculan

So the rain continues to fall. So much for Summer. Another wash out. Is a shame when you look forward to the Summer and this is all you get. Think we are the only country praying Global warming hurries up. LOL

----------


## L

Ah now...global warming or not it would stil be windy and wet as hell here in The West. .....but what's that...as I lie in bed I hear birds but....NO RAIN. Did someone do a rain dance in Dublin

----------


## Cuchculan

Probably you before you left and moved back to Galway. Seems it has rained every day since you moved. No. It is not Dublin crying for you to return. Don't get all big headed with that thought. LOL

----------


## Otherside

It's disgusting in Scotland as well. Raining like mad.  ::(:  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

It didn't rain in Dublin on sunday when I was up  :Razz:

----------


## fetisha

just woke up.. *shrugs*

----------


## Cuchculan

Fetisha will you kick L for me. Please. Thank you. She is really rubbing it in now.  ::!: 

Was waiting for a train this morning, coming back from were I was. A dog appeared and got down on the tracks. Seemed only 2 of us in the station were concerned. The rest ignored the animal. Made his way down the platform and onto the train tracks. Chap on the far side of other platform was nearer. Said he had it. Got the dog off the tracks just before the train arrived. The amount of people who didn't care. Was loads waiting on the far platform heading into the city Centre. All just acting like the dog wasn't there. Not caring what happened to him.

----------


## Otherside

It got worse. That's possible it seems.



Also people are crazy when it comes to train tracks. Seen someone drop there phone onto the lines, and jump down after it to get the damn thing. Took a few people to pull her back onto the platform. 

Trains are fast. Don't jump onto a train track. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

> Fetisha will you kick L for me. Please. Thank you. She is really rubbing it in now. 
> 
> Was waiting for a train this morning, coming back from were I was. A dog appeared and got down on the tracks. Seemed only 2 of us in the station were concerned. The rest ignored the animal. Made his way down the platform and onto the train tracks. Chap on the far side of other platform was nearer. Said he had it. Got the dog off the tracks just before the train arrived. The amount of people who didn't care. Was loads waiting on the far platform heading into the city Centre. All just acting like the dog wasn't there. Not caring what happened to him.



No I will not, shes such a sweetheart to me >_< why don't you do it :-P

----------


## Cuchculan

I'm afraid of her. LOL

----------


## 1

Idk

----------


## Cuchculan

> Also people are crazy when it comes to train tracks. Seen someone drop there phone onto the lines, and jump down after it to get the damn thing. Took a few people to pull her back onto the platform. 
> 
> Trains are fast. Don't jump onto a train track. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



I am not the sort to just dive down onto the train tracks. There is a safe route down here. The time of the next train is clear for all to see. No crazy risks ever taken. We knew we had enough time this morning. At that same station one day a woman dropped some money. Bent down to pick it up and fell onto the tracks. That was the end of her. We have express trains and normal trains. Normal ones stop at every station. As she hit the tracks an express train came along. They don't stop at every station. Can be going over 100 plus MPH. I live beside a station too. Have had a few jumpers over the years. With a car you go over the car if hit. With a train it is one big mess. Trains are stopped until the whole mess is cleaned up. Either get sucked under the train and bounce off it. Not a nice way to go at all. Have been a few who didn't mean to end up on the tracks. Trip over their own feet. We have had three of them last year. Accidents. Get too close to the edge and slip. The dangers of trains is well known to anybody who lives beside a train station.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

* This is kind of graphic, you've been warned *
I saw a video years ago of a woman at one of those stations that didn't look at all before crossing. Just walked right through. There was actually a train stopped, and on a second set of tracks beside it, an express train was coming through. Idk how fast but very, very fast. It hit her with such force that it cut her in half, literally. I really wish I hadn't seen that video, it was years ago and it's something I'll never forget.

I don't understand why they don't have arms (barriers) that come down when a train is coming. Maybe I'm missing something? It's not new technology, that's been around for years and years lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

They do have level crossings in a few places. Cars always try and beat the gates closing. Loads of crashes. Just people been silly. Here you are not meant to be anywhere near the tracks. There is a bridge in every station. But you always get those who don't want to use the bridge. They only have themselves to blame for doing silly things.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^Ah, I see. The video I saw like I said was years ago...but there were pedestrians crossing the tracks....the tracks went through the middle of a street or thoroughfare or something. Anyways a lot of people were trying to cross the tracks and there was absolutely nothing stopping them if a train came. The woman that I saw die on that video, there was another woman right beside her who decided to stop at the first set of tracks at the last minute, otherwise she would've gotten it too.

----------


## Cuchculan

Different countries would have different set ups as far as trains are concerned. Rural parts of a country might even be different than urban parts. More open tracks. They used to have manned housekeepers here. It was their job to close the gates when a train was coming. These days it would be all different. Done by computers and signals. On platforms here you have iron bars at the end of the platforms. But people simply hop over them. Was a video posted of near misses a month or so ago, as a warning to use bridges. One man with a kid in a buggy crossing the tracks. Just about made it up on the other side when a train shot by. They simply don't think. Is like they imagine they do anything. They are faster than a train. Idiots. Tell me, do you visit the live leaks web site? Talk about graphic content. Some fecked up videos on that site.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is not as bad as you may imagine. How he was not hurt is beyond me. This is one lucky person. He does walk away from it at the end. No gore or anything like that. I would not post videos like that.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Jeez, that was close. No, I don't go on any sites like that, I just don't like gore. The video I saw was actually on a DVD, that one of the guys I worked with brought to work one day. Idk where he got it but it was full of gory stuff, it was all stuff that was illegal to show on television...or at least regular tv. It had people being assassinated on it, ffs. They tried to get me to watch the whole thing and after the train video I just went back to my office, I didn't want to see anymore. It was one of those bullet trains btw, it kind of looked like this...

Bullet-Train.jpg

Hopefully they've gotten a lot better with safety lol. Man I hope so.

----------


## Otherside

Lot of the stations (paticularly the London Underground/Subway) are pretty old. Some probably have some legal thingy or the other on them stating that you can't add barriers or anything like that because it would ruin the architecture or whatnot (I dunno). Newer underground ones have glass separators between platform and train that'll only let you through when a trains docked. Never seen anyone hit thankfully.

"express trains" as you call them go about 100 here as well. They're not up on the arrivals board, but there's warnings on the loudspeaker that it's approaching and not stopping. You'd know it was coming. 

People try and run level crossings here. You'd think the signs "Train heading at 100mph" would deter them, but seemingly not. They had a load of TV ads about it a few years back here. "Don't run across a level crossing. You could die" or something or the like. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

speaking of death, accident and fatalities I saw the worse seen in a video game about a man being burned alive (max payne 3 video game) that's really fucked me up over the years and made me more paranoid than ever. I know human beings can be evil but geez don't get mad at me for being anti social and not saying hello back to a stranger I don't know or may never see again.

----------


## L

> I'm afraid of her. LOL



Ahh ha ha...I couldn't scare my own shadow

----------


## L

> No I will not, shes just a sweetheart to me >_< why don't you do it :-P



Aw, thank you!! And thank you for not kicking my [BEEP]!!

----------


## sweetful

Stroopwafels 10/freaking 10

----------


## Cuchculan

Why is it still raining? 3 days in a row. Is like Winter out there. The mother even had to put the heat on last night. You want to head out, but it is pointless in that weather. Stay in and you have to listen to drills with the work been done in the house next door. No win situation. Our Summer lasted for 3 days. Then we go back to this crap again. Is a man out there on top of the extension roof. Clearing it off. They are going to be working on it. Is leaking. What a day to work on a leaking roof. In the rain. How Irish is that for you.

----------


## L

You clearly need to move to the west. We go for walks in the rain here. My tummy is poorly today  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

I did get out. Thing with the shops around here is that most of them are closing. The lease is too high and the shops don't make a profit. Used to always hit the record shop. Part of a complex of shops. That closed. As did a few clothes shops. So you have all these empty places in the shopping complex. Place is like a ghost complex these days. 

Hope your tummy gets all better. Then you can go for a walk in the rain.

----------


## CloudMaker

Amazon has given me a invitation to buy Echo Look. It is basically Echo with a built in camera.  I'm not sure yet if I want to purchase it.  I have 9  hours to decide.

----------


## 1

Boogie Woogie

----------


## Cuchculan

Was on you tube earlier. They show you things you might like to watch. Oddly that Catfished programme came up. From MTV. Never watched it before. My mother likes to watch it and is always going on about how crazy some people out there with their lies. I clicked on the link. This was not your normal episode. Boys tricks girl and the likes. In this one a girl from one State stole the identity of a girl from another State. Set up the normal social media pages. Made friends with people the real girl knew. Who all thought it was the real girl. She began telling them they were ugly and they should kill themselves. Things like that. Saying she was out having sex with 3 guys the night before. As you would expect the whole school all but turned on the real person. Wouldn't believe her when she said it was not her. This other girl was using her pictures as well. That was how it all began. At first she was only using her pictures. Then she changed her name on her profile to this other girl. Using her pictures and her name. Ruining her life. Cut a long story short, they did manage to find out who she really was. You think she cared one bit? She didn't. Laughing saying she loves doing what she is doing. She enjoys bullying people on the net. She was a whack job. They brought the real girl to meet her. She still didn't care. You are watching this wondering what she didn't understand about what she was doing. How did they get through to her in the end? They told her what she was doing was against the law. She could go to prison for it. She actually worked with kids for a living. Even that was odd. She described them as been like little puppies. She was told she could lose her job if they went to the police. She was loving the cameras on her and the attention. Thinking everything was one big joke. When asked what she would do if someone she told to kill themselves actually did it. She said it wouldn't be her fault. She isn't killing them. It was the fear of arrest and prison that made things hit home. Not a series I would watch as a rule. Probably never watch another episode again. This was just so odd. Makes you wonder how many other people out there are doing the exact same thing. Come the end of the day we know a lot of names on the net. Might have seen the odd picture or two. You watch something like this it would give you food for thought. About staying safe on the net. Not accepting friend requests from people you don't know. Even checking your own name on social media. See how many others have the same name. Interesting piece of watching for the evening that I thought I would share.

----------


## fetisha

this is the best thread ever

----------


## JamieWAgain

It's going to be sunny and very hot where I live, with possible afternoon thunderstorms. In this state we often have thunderstorms in the afternoon during the summer months. It also can be raining in my front yard, but not in the back. 
Every so often I say "it's a Florida thing" when people act in a strange manner or rules/laws are not abided by.  "It's a Florida thing".
For example....
Let's see...
Doors pushing in instead of opening out which is against code. (It's a Florida thing) 
Quitting your job to receive unemployment (It's a Florida thing)
Going to the ER and not paying bill, or actually saying to me "why are you paying your hospital bill, nobody does here". (It's a Florida thing)
But on the flip side..
Sand castles year round VS Snow men
Flip flops VS boots
SunScreen VS layers of cloths

But my least favorite is those ugly tin foil like things people put in their cars to prevent the car from getting too hot.I don't believe that's just a Florida thing.

Swimming with Sharks...It's a Florida thing.

Many people are planning on celebrating a 4 day weekend to commemorate Indepence day, or July 4th.

I'll be working.
Happy 4th of July weekend to all Americans!

----------


## Cuchculan

I was Christened on the 4th of July 1969. Pointless fact. The priest asked my mother if she knew what day it was. She hadn't a clue what he was going on about. As it is not a special day here in Ireland. Think today is Canada day? We might have a few of them on the forum as well. How easy such days can slip on by if you are not from those countries. 

Meant to be warmed here today. Warmer in Ireland does not exactly mean much at all. 

Florida is one warm place. With the risk of the odd crazy storm. Have to balance things out. You have the sun most of the year. But you might get hit by a bad storm as well. We don't really get either. Sun that is not warm and what I would class as small storms. Think I could go for the evenings on the beach thing in Florida in place of sheltering from the rain most days in Ireland.

----------


## Cuchculan

The sun is out this morning. Shock, horror. That does not mean it is warm out. Still early morning. Bit of gardening this morning. Because the rain is forecast for tonight. That is your typical Irish Summer for you. They toss a coin. Heads for rain. Tails for Sun.

----------


## L

Sunday morning, so much to do....just want to stay in bed. I was making a list of things to get done last night but fell asleep during it.....maybe I'll just spend the day playing crash bandicoot. Oh I could look up pretty dresses as I have abeen few things to attend this summer......what I should be doing is tidying the apartment.

Oh i, forgot my yarn order arrived!!!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

I was just out pretending to be a gardener. Case of taking clippings and potting them on. With the hope they root in the pots and then they can planted elsewhere in the garden. Handed a few into the neighbour too. Clouds starting to come over already here. 

L. now you can yarn till you are blue in the face Yarning. I am simply going to relax now and play a game or two.

----------


## JamieWAgain

OK...My granddaughter is going to be entering the 3rd grade. Time to have the 'convo' right?

So my stepson is gay with 2 partners. They are not a threesome, he just has two partners and they all get along.
Anyway he just had a baby. Sperm plus anonymous egg plus surrogate = baby.

But my granddaughter hasn't had the 'convo' yet and she keeps asking questions.
Like this..
"Wait, who's the mommy"
My daughter..
"There is no mommy"
GD
"But who's tummy was the baby living in"
MD
"Well, a ladies tummy"...
GD
"But so she's the mommy?"
MD
No, there is no mommy
GD
Wait, but who's the mommy?

So my daughter is going to have the convo but it really only will involve science. Not love. Not religion.
But science produced a loving baby.
In the end, love wins?

----------


## Cuchculan

What a talk to have to have Jamie. Young minds try and work things out. They see other people around there with a mother and a father. Thus they become curious. They spot the difference in their own home. I would imagine others in the class might ask questions too if the topic of mother and father ever comes up. That would be one for the teacher to try and explain. Good luck to her with that one. 

Warm wet day here. Another morning of having to run here and there. Two days in a row. Seems everywhere you go there is a queue. My pet hate. Queues. Meant to have thunder and lightening later. Hope we do. Now that I do like.

----------


## BrookeAshley

Such an off day, and I can't put my finger on why it is. I feel stuck at work and would like nothing more than to go home and hide in bed. I feel gross and ugly and uncomfortable in my own skin.

----------


## 1

Welp with the tree's new haircut, my room is brighter at least

----------


## Cuchculan

Just remembering the old days of dial up internet. When we used to go to download something small. This is the kind of message you would seriously get. These days it can tell you 2 minutes 50 seconds. Back then it was years and months. 

20841967_889313301218184_8287703590937651851_n.jpg

Bring back memories to anybody?

----------


## 1

^ Reminds me of the first time I downloaded a torrent file

----------


## Cuchculan

Do we call them the good old days or the bad old days?

----------


## 1

Rainy and windy all of a sudden

----------


## Cuchculan

Another pointless day

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It is December. It's fuqing December.

It is 4:00pm here and it is 80 degrees.

Ffs.

----------


## CloudMaker

People need to stop the war on curistmas!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I don't really have an opinion wrt the Steelers. I respect their fans cos they're die-hard fans. They stay for the whole game. They watch when they're losing.

I respect their fans for the same reason I respect Texans fans (and I'm one). The Texans have never, ever not sold out a home game. Ever.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wow.

----------


## 1

Yaowza

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It's cold out. Well, cooler.

It's the kind of weather that makes me open the sunroof in my car. But also makes me want to snuggle with a girl that will keep me warm lol. I have the sunroof. I don't have the girl.

That sucks.

I'd rather have the girl.

----------


## Ironman

19F!

Baby, It's Cold Outside!

----------


## Cuchculan

19 would be a heatwave here

----------


## 1

A wacko indeed

----------


## InvisibleGuy

ahhh.....the ones that have never been there.

Yet are so, so judgmental.

----------


## 1

2018 Is Here

----------


## Cuchculan

I'm very pleased with my new fridge magnet. 
So far I've got twelve fridges.

----------


## Cuchculan

When anyone ask me to babysit, I ask if their kid is a "mean drunk" or a "happy drunk." Gets me out of it every time.

----------


## fetisha

> The person who previously had my number was someone I’ll call Jack.  Jack seemed to have lots of friends or a thriving business because I was getting a lot of calls, mostly local, but also from across the country.  Then I noticed that if someone left a message for him, it would go something like, 
> 
> 
> “Hey Jack, call me.  I’d like to do business with you.” 
> 
> 
> Click.  
> 
> 
> They’d never state their name or identify their place of business.  Then I got a message from a bail bondsman. Also an auto insurance company keeps calling wanting to know why Jack hadn’t made the last payment.  I’m starting to think Jack isn’t an upstanding person.  And maybe I need to change my phone number.  Again.



That stuff irritates me too whenever I get a new number. I tried telling those people that they have the wrong number but still call and assume Im the same person who used to have that number, then Im back changing my number again and again. -____-

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> I had my old number for a long time, the only number I had....until I started getting weird messages.  I guess there's a reason why people change numbers, and when you get a new one, you're going to experience why the last person gave up that number.  Now I'm wondering if I should've just kept my old number.



To be honest.....if I started getting strange messages, I'd change my number, right away. It really doesn't cost that much. Yes, it's gonna take you a lot of time to forward your new number, it's gonna be inconvenient, for everyone. But given the circumstances I'd do it, without hesitation, I'd do it in a heartbeat. What other choice do you have lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

A lollipop lady cleaned the snow off my windscreen this morning.

Although, I think the impact helped her a bit.

----------


## Otherside

I think I am drinking way above the recommended daily caffeine recommendation at the moment. I don't usually go for large when ordering coffee, small is usually enough. But desperate times call for desperate measures. 

Also, what the hell is the point of freaking decaf?

----------


## fetisha

> I think I am drinking way above the recommended daily caffeine recommendation at the moment. I don't usually go for large when ordering coffee, small is usually enough. But desperate times call for desperate measures. 
> 
> Also, what the hell is the point of freaking decaf?



I dont know its weird but I'm mad I cant keep drinking coffee cause of my acid reflux

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Sonic makes the most amazing coffee

----------


## InvisibleGuy

omg
 all these flavors, and you can add caffeine shots to it lol

----------


## Otherside

> I dont know its weird but I'm mad I cant keep drinking coffee cause of my acid reflux



Thankfully, it doesn't trigger off mine. (Acid Reflux here as well.)

----------


## Cuchculan

Rain for 2 days straight now. No escaping the house. Not worth going out.

----------


## Cuchculan

LNJYY_SQ1_0000000088_NO_COLOR_SLf.jpg

Mouse for a computer. Why post it? Because it costs 179 Euro. That is the sale price. Who the feck would pay that for a computer mouse? Not like it recites poetry to you when you use it. Just amazed when I saw the price of it. That somebody would spend that amount on a mouse.

----------


## Otherside

> LNJYY_SQ1_0000000088_NO_COLOR_SLf.jpg
> 
> Mouse for a computer. Why post it? Because it costs 179 Euro. That is the sale price. Who the feck would pay that for a computer mouse? Not like it recites poetry to you when you use it. Just amazed when I saw the price of it. That somebody would spend that amount on a mouse.



It's a gaming mouse, by the looks of it, it's made by Razer. A lot of the ESports teams - the guys that make money from gaming - use them. Pretty much makes there mouse the "Designer mouse". It's the equilivant of buying shoes from Primark (You got Primark in Ireland? Otherwise, very cheap), as opposed to buying them from Prada. 

Often that kinda mouse also has better specs such a higher number of dots-per-second. Nothing that you'd ever really notice or need for normal use of a computer, say if you were just browsing the web. But if you're gaming, perhaps doing it competively? Yeah, you may notice it and want it. Probably also more ergonomic/more comfortable to use.

Not that it's needed though. I've got a fairly similar mouse to that for ?30. That was on sale, full price was ?60 I believe. 

As for the glowing, I never understand the point of that. Why does everything "gaming related" have to glow? I mean okay, glowing mouse/keyboard, fair enough. But it's getting silly when you spend extra to have 4 RAM sticks that each glow a different colour, and then get a clear case so you can see the glowing-ness in action. Like this: 



It's actually getting to the point where it's becomming a meme in the IT community. "Glow does not make a better computer", or something?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gaming Mouse. I would still expect it to be able to make me a cup of coffee for that price. Have tried a few gaming sticks and the likes over the years. Could never get the hang of them. I suppose others would be into them. If they wish to spend such large amounts on Mice, who am I to stop them.

We have Penny's over here. That is Primark in the UK. Same shop. Different name. For what reason I have no idea at all. 

Left you a video in the happy memories thread. Take you back in time to a moment when you were happy.

----------


## 1

Pointless point Yeeeowch

----------


## Cuchculan

Dream I had last night was about a prison. Only this was not like your normal prison. If you committed a crime, you walked into this prison. Told them you had done something wrong. Joined others in a large room. There was no prison sentence. You stayed for as long you thought your crime deserved you to stay for. I was talking to others who had been there ages. Some who said they would be staying for a long while to come. I simply sat there and thought ' I don't want to be here '. So I got up and walked to the main office door and said I was leaving. They said ' OK ' and off I went. 

I laughed when I woke up. Remembering the dream. An open prison with no rules. No such thing as a prison sentence. Society was honest. You done something wrong, you put yourself in prison. How weird was that?

----------


## Otherside

I don't understand some interview questions.

"Mark has brown hair. Mark also lives in London. Work out what the colour of Marks car is."

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

I don't understand how the sims managed to release and sell a game about doing the sodding laundry, because let's be honest here, doing the sodding laundry is one of the most mind numbing, inane jobs that there is to possibly do. And I'm currently trying to put it off because that's well... Something I really can't be bothered to do. Even though I'm probably going to be forced to do it soon. Because I'm running out of clothes. Also, given that 4am on a Sunday evening seems to be a popular time for washing machines to be used here, I'll assume I'm not the only one with the avoid it mentality.

Also, the guy in the trailer looks way to happy when doing the laundry. It's disturbing. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Rain. The joy of it all. Snow be gone with you. We are finished with you for this year.

----------


## Otherside

> Rain. The joy of it all. Snow be gone with you. We are finished with you for this year.



The big thaw has begun. 

May there be milk and bread in the supermarket.

----------


## Cuchculan

Or else you will have to eat cardboard. Just put a lot of sauce on it, and dream it is something else.

----------


## Skippy

Cant wait for my trip! It will be a nice change of scenery.

----------


## 1

600+pagesToGo

----------


## Cuchculan

3 days of rain.

----------


## Otherside

There are no words to describe how disgusting this coffee is. Not entirely sure what it tastes of. I'm not entirely sure it actually contains coffee to be honest.

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## polarblu

Screaming is a louder form of speaking.

Screaming rhymes with dreaming.

----------


## Cuchculan

Well to be perfectly honest, in my humble opinion, of course without offending. anyone who thinks differently from my point of view, but also by looking into this matter in a different perspective and without being condemning of one's view's and by trying to make it objectified, and by considering each and every one's valid opinion, I honestly believe that I completely forgot what I was going to say.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Ha ha Cuchculan. Sadly thats me for sure. Its about to change though.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Ta me tuirseach agus ba mhaith liom codladh le mile bliain

----------


## Cuchculan

The Sun. In Ireland. Faints.

----------


## Otherside

> The Sun. In Ireland. Faints.



No such luck in Britain.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

Only lasted an hour. Summer over.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I think My Stomach has taken action against Pizza!! How will I survive If I can not eat Pizza!! I will not so I may as well say Farewell now... lol watch me fade away.

----------


## Otherside

> I think My Stomach has taken action against Pizza!! How will I survive If I can not eat Pizza!! I will not so I may as well say Farewell now... lol watch me fade away.



Lacto intolerance? I know a few people that have issues with the cheese. Switch it out for the dairy - free/"Lacto free versions of that's the case, or go without cheese.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thank you but I think it is the crust I am seeing more and more when I eat bread , Rolls, Pizza Crust my stomach is not liking it all.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thank you, I am okay with cheese but the breads are getting me .

----------


## Cuchculan

Why does the garden get bigger the older I get.  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> Thank you but I think it is the crust I am seeing more and more when I eat bread , Rolls, Pizza Crust my stomach is not liking it all.



Might be worth seeing if switching out to gluten free helps alleviate things. If it is that, you can often order pizza with gluten free base. Least here anyway.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Yeah I am going to have a talk with my NP because I told her awhile back my stomach was getting worse.  I looked up Gluten and I think I can actually do it so I am going to try once I have a talk with her and see if there some test that needs to be done incase its something else . I had my gallbladder removed that didn't help it stayed messed up in my stomach and my bowels but now I am hurting more it could also be the Iron pills but this was going on before those.  Thanks for the Help.

----------


## 1

Darn Time Needs To Slow Down A Bit!

----------


## AmberHearts

Fart

----------


## InvisibleGuy

77 degrees.

warm and humid.

slight chance of rain.

barometric pressure is steady,

carry on.

----------


## 1

Wobble Wobble

----------


## Otherside

Apparently leaving Europe does not mean we get to leave that awful, yearly consortium of god only knows what called Eurovision, and apparently, we will have to go through it again and again and again.

At least we cant be any worse than Spain last year.

----------


## Cuchculan

It is friends voting for friends. Do what Ireland done for years. We sent a turkey one year. Two turkeys in Jedward the following year. We were sending our worse songs. People lost interest in the Eurovision. Though this year we have a song with a difference. A gay love song. Russia refused to broadcast it on the semi-final night. It will have the support of the gay community around Europe. Good to be different. People simply refuse to vote for the UK out of protest. Like they blame them and the US for various wars based on lies. They start giving the UK no points. Is all neighbours voting for each other these days. Once upon a time Ireland could not stop winning the thing. So much so we could not afford to host it any more. Hence the years of sending bad songs begun.

----------


## Otherside

> It is friends voting for friends. Do what Ireland done for years. We sent a turkey one year. Two turkeys in Jedward the following year. We were sending our worse songs. People lost interest in the Eurovision. Though this year we have a song with a difference. A gay love song. Russia refused to broadcast it on the semi-final night. It will have the support of the gay community around Europe. Good to be different. People simply refuse to vote for the UK out of protest. Like they blame them and the US for various wars based on lies. They start giving the UK no points. Is all neighbours voting for each other these days. Once upon a time Ireland could not stop winning the thing. So much so we could not afford to host it any more. Hence the years of sending bad songs begun.



I wish we did what Ireland did and just didn't take it seriously. Instead, Britain's TV personalities takes it seriously, announces every year hat we are going to win, and then get all the TV personalities get surprised when we get zero. I wish we just sent pirates or something. 


(Trust me, we know here why we get zero. It's an endless joke.)

Well here goes.

----------


## Cuchculan

The stage was invaded during the British entry. No surprises there. Microphone grabbed from the singer. Something happens every year.







Same person has invaded the stage before. Is well known for it.

----------


## Otherside

Oh him? Yeah I'm still not entirely sure what exactly that guy is protesting or yelling about every time he does one of these stage invasions. 

Good on her for keeping going during that.

Hey, we didn't come last this year.  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

I was surprised at who won it. As were most people. Ireland done bad. Song was OK. Guess the world is not ready for a gay love song yet. God bless Russia. Who refused to air the song. Took a break during it. They should have a special contest for Eastern Europe, so they can all vote for each other. Like they do every year.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Pangolins are awesome.  They are better animals than I am.  I wish people would at least leave them alone.  From what I understand, they are the most illegally illegally trafficked animal on Earth, and that makes me sad.

----------


## Doseone

Modelo is good beer.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

If you walk south from Detroit, you can end up in Canada.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Evian spelled backwards is naive.

----------


## Doseone

Backwards spelled frontwards is backwards.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

"No devil lived on" is the same spelled backwards and frontwards.

----------


## Cuchculan

World cup fever has gripped us all. Well, most people over this side of the world. Eat, sleep and drink football for a month.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ watching Germany vs Sweden now

----------


## Cuchculan

Germany need a big 2ND half or they are out. First time to be knocked out this early since 1938. It will be a big thing if they are dumped out. Last world cup the defending champions, Spain, got dumped out straight away. Germans are the current world champions. That is how big this game is. If they don't turn the game around it will be a big shock, both around the world and in Germany. The fans expect results in Germany. Let them down and they let you know all about it.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Is Switzerland contending for the World Cup?  Or are they claiming to remain neutral 

 :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

Good one Kev Dad. They done great yesterday. Came from behind to win the game. Just as write this Germany have a man sent off. Down to 10 men.

----------


## kevinjoseph

And Mexico beat South Korea.  Usually when I watch sports I feel like Homer Simpson does when Ned Flanders is talking to him about apple cider, but I wish I could be in Russia for this.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wow what a game. I thought Germany was fuqd.

----------


## Cuchculan

That is why we love this game. Injury time. Free kick. Bang. Goal. They save themselves. Win their final group game and they are through to the knock out stages. They play S. Korea next.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I take my kids to 3 or 4 Houston Dynamo games every year. You'd be very hard pressed to find fans anywhere, on any playing field, that are more passionate about the game. These fans are rabid. They are out for blood lol. There's a guy that sits in the section above us that starts cheers from his section at every game. They taunt the referees and single out players on opposing teams by name.

There are a group of Dynamo fans who lead the fans into road games....they have been banned from other stadiums here in the US. They're banned from the Home Depot Center (LA Galaxy stadium) and from Toyota Stadium (FC Dallas). For throwing things on the field, lighting smoke bombs in the stands, yelling obscenities. Lmao. I've seen all of this at home games, more times than I could count.

True soccer fans are passionate about the game, People new to the sport or going to their first game are usually surprised.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have friend over in the US who started up his own firm / ultras. I have another thread about such things. He wanted to bring that to games in the US. It is pure passion. We have football widows. Game starts and that is all that matters. Forget the wife. Football comes first. LOL. Hence the football widows term. Check out the videos I posted in the firms / ultras thread. These people live for football.

https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...233#post447233

----------


## kevinjoseph

I would like to make a point.  I hope it is okay to do so in this pointless thread.  I believe it is never okay to state that you would be better off if you were "just retarded" instead of being depressed and lonely.  I have friends who are considered to be intellectually disabled.  Not one of them would ever say to me "It would be great if I just had Crohn's Disease, were agoraphobic, and had depression.  What an easy life you must have, Kevin."  They know that it contradicts basic human decency to claim that they would be better off fecally incontinent, anxious, or depressed and telling me I have a great life simply because I am not "retarded."

----------


## Cuchculan

Rare you will hear an Irishman give credit to England. But today they were playing one of the worse teams in the world cup and they hammered them. I give them credit, because other big teams have played bad teams over the past week and the games were so bad. The big teams struggled. Games were not worth watching. England didn't struggle. They went out there and done what a team like them, should do to a team like Panama. Knocked in a bag full of goals. Granted they won't shut up about it for ages. That is the only thing we hate about them. Other teams win a game and move on. Get ready for the next game. England win a game and the live off that win for as long as they can. Lord, they are still living off winning the world cup in 1966. If they moved on people would respect them a whole lot more. But a great win for them today. When you look how bigger teams have struggled against the smaller teams.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I have little respect for England because of the whole Margaret Thatcher thing, but if England can defeat the Panama powerhouse, more power to them?

 :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

Panama are the worst team in the world cup. After this win the English now think they will win the world cup. They have played two bad teams and struggled to win the first game. You would have expected them to win the first two games. Thing for me is that other good teams played badly against bad teams. We were expecting loads of goals and never got them. We expected loads of goals with England playing Panama. And they got all the goals. No holding back. Like the other bigger teams. Hard to know how good a team is until they play a top ranked side. That will only come in the knock out stages. This is only the group stages. You can have a lot of bad teams. One or two might sneak into the knock out stages. Has happened before. Last world cup, Spain were knocked out in the group stages. They were the defending champions. We also saw Brazil fall apart at the last world cup. Fair to say it does not always go to plan. And I don't want to see England win anything. Two easy games so far. Harder games will come their way.

----------


## Otherside

Absolutely pointless opinion? I guess I'm just failing to see the point. Guess I'm just tired of seeing the hypocrisy and bullshit from a hell of a lot of people right now.

----------


## Cuchculan

Germany get dumped out of the world cup. South Korea beat them 2-0. First big team to be dumped out. Brazil are playing Serbia now. Brazil only need a draw. Serbia need a win.  This is still only the group stages. Always good to see the odd big team put out in the group stages. The Germans were the defending champions. But they were very bad. But I don't think they expected South Korea to beat them. South Korea were already out. Last night we saw Argentina just about stay in the tournament. Late goal put them through to the next stages.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> Germany get dumped out of the world cup. South Korea beat them 2-0. First big team to be dumped out. Brazil are playing Serbia now. Brazil only need a draw. Serbia need a win.  This is still only the group stages. Always good to see the odd big team put out in the group stages. The Germans were the defending champions. But they were very bad. But I don't think they expected South Korea to beat them. South Korea were already out. Last night we saw Argentina just about stay in the tournament. Late goal put them through to the next stages.



So what you're saying is Mexico is gonna win?

----------


## Relle

Not even gonna lie, I've never been a huge fan of sports but I've been watching bits and pieces of the world cup and I barely wanted to take my eyes off of the screen. Very competitive.

----------


## Doseone

I held a turtle today. That's all.

----------


## Cuchculan

Let this heatwave continue. Beautiful sun. I love you.

----------


## JamieWAgain

My mailman (at work) told me that the person asking the questions is always the one in control. I?ve been thinking and thinking about that statement. And, I do tend to ask many questions, but i like that idea. The person in control is the one asking the questions.

I had a horrible day yesterday and had to fire another person again. That makes 4 in the past year, and demoted one. I hate that. I do. My corporate office absolutely gave me a deadline to fire this person. My deadline was July 1. I fought them as I didn?t think it was the right thing to do. And every time I fire someone they congratulate me. WHAAAATTT???  

I did hire a dynamo new team and drumroll, we are number one in the company as of today.

The person in control is the one asking the questions.

Why does a question mark appear every time I use the apostrophe?

----------


## Doseone

@sunrise

No, just a boring ole land turtle.  :Tongue:  The bike trail here goes along the creek/this marshy area. It was on the side of the bike trail, so I stopped to check it out.

----------


## Cuchculan

There is a cloud in the sky. First one in two weeks.

----------


## Doseone

Actually, after reading some turtle terminology (I like the way that sounds  :: ), that turtle was probably a freshwater turtle. I had no idea that tortoises don't live in water and most can't swim. 



This is now the turtle fact thread

----------


## Cuchculan

Spain now out of the world cup. The door is opening for a less favourite team to step up and win the world cup. Germany, Argentina, Portugal all dumped out too. Brazil and France will be the favourites to win the world cup. But neither team has really impressed so far. Be a few more big names out after this round of knock out games.

----------


## Doseone

One of my new favorite things is to lay on a deflated air mattress and air it up (it's one of those self-inflating plug in ones). It's relaxing.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

You are three times more likely to get a virus on your computer from a religious website, than from a porn website.

Fun facts  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

I prefer Islamic blow up dolls. They blow themselves up.

----------


## Doseone



----------


## Cuchculan

Anybody ever offers you drugs, say yes, that [BEEP] is expensive.

----------


## Doseone

^Wtf is going on with this smiley?

----------


## Cuchculan

Roast Smiley?

----------


## fetisha

La la la laaaaa!

----------


## kevinjoseph

Cloudy here today, can't see any clear patches at all.  Past noon, too, and it's still a bit foggy.  Three days ago we were having sweltering weather and clouds were a welcome sight.

----------


## Cuchculan

France win the World cup. Time to get my life back. No more games for a few weeks. Then the regular season begins in most countries. Going to be a lot of tired players out there. Not much of a break for them during the Summer months.

----------


## fetisha

I must be the only one that didn't watch the world cup..

----------


## Cuchculan

The Irish under 20 relay team. Shows how much Ireland is changing. Heck take advantage of some amazing African runners. Once they become Irish citizens they qualify to run for Ireland. Guess which one was born in Ireland? Give you a hint. Her name is Molly Scott. The sad thing is there is not much cash put into track and field here in Ireland. These girls could go a long way. They were unlucky to only finish second in the final. In the semi-final they left everybody in their dust. Future talent if invested in. Or else they will be let go to waste. Just like many before them. 

screenshot-1531497827-20222-390x285.png

----------


## JamieWAgain

The sad thing is that being second doesn’t count for anything. Being second doesn’t matter. If it were up to me, being second would matter.

----------


## Doseone

> I must be the only one that didn't watch the world cup..



No, there is at least two of us.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

We had rain for the first time in 40 days yesterday. Not bad for Ireland.

----------


## Doseone

> We had rain for the first time in 40 days yesterday. Not bad for Ireland.



Is that a good thing or a bad thing? lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

We get rain in between showers as a rule. Is a water shortage at the moment. Restrictions in place. That is what happens when a heatwave hits Ireland. I say heatwave, I mean for us. 30C. Which in US terms is about mid 70's. Rare for this country.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Yesterday Trump met with Putin, and claimed there was no Russian interference in our 2016 election and simultaneously says if there was any, it benefited Clinton and not him.  A watershed moment, as this directly contradicts the US intelligence agency community's consensus, and many Trump supporters I know are realizing Trump is taking us further down a dangerous road.  So that is nice, maybe eventually the minority of people who support Trump will turn on him and damage control can begin.

----------


## 1

Another Summer wasted

----------


## Cuchculan

Turning cold here already.

----------


## Cuchculan

Knitted runners? Can just picture some old dear with her knitting needles out knitting a pair of runners. I am guessing they are not for wet days. Had a pair in my hands today. No weight in them at all. I would guess they would be comfortable. But how much could they hold up to? Probably rip very easily.

----------


## fetisha

> Another Summer wasted



same, I didn't even go swimming :/

----------


## InvisibleGuy

August is almost gone. Yes!!!

People who live in the south will know exactly what I mean, no further explanation needed.

Come on cooler weather. Get here. Now lol. I'm so ready. I'm so through with 100 + degree afternoons.

----------


## Cuchculan

Pope Francis was stopped by a woman in the Pheonix Park over the weekend and she begged him to help with her 19 year old son's hearing. He looked at the young man and walked towards him. He placed both hands over his ears, closed his eyes and said a beautiful prayer. The pope took his hands off the lads ears and smiled "how's your hearing now my son? "
The lad replied " I haven't a fuckin clue, Im not in court til Wednesday"

----------


## InvisibleGuy

*sigh*

----------


## fetisha

I wish I had fingernail polish that last long

----------


## InvisibleGuy

*sigh*

ffs.

ffs, ffs, ffs.

----------


## Cuchculan

Dublin win their 4th all Ireland title in a row. By far the best team around. Have been for many years now.

----------


## 1

Tick, Tock

----------


## Cuchculan

Said the old clock

----------


## Doseone

I found a yellow crayon today.

----------


## Doseone

Rating movies and music is silly to be honest.

----------


## Cuchculan

Digital watches? Have a friend who told me she got a new one. Said it had 40 alarm tones, and 6 alarms you can set. I asked who needs all of that? Tells the time in 6 different countries. I did ask if she knew anybody in those other countries and was told ' NO'. I didn't see the point in such a watch for the average person. If in business and you deal around the world, fair enough. Meetings at various times, fair enough with 6 alarms. For the various meetings. Maybe it is just me. Waste of good money for a person like me. Give me a watch with two hands and that is me sorted.

----------


## Doseone

I have a G-Shock, but only because somebody gave it to me. I never wear it, though. But yeah, it is pretty pointless, but hey, so is this thread. Lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. I agree. Pointless thread, pointless watch. She told me it was waterproof to such a depth. I told she couldn't even swim. Told you the moon phases. I could look out the window and tell you them.

----------


## fetisha

This new fragrance lotion isn't too bad but I like lavender scent more

----------


## Doseone

> Yes. I agree. Pointless thread, pointless watch. She told me it was waterproof to such a depth. I told she couldn't even swim. Told you the moon phases. I could look out the window and tell you them.



But what if it's cloudy? But yeah, mine does that too, but it's too complicated to figure out how to program it properly. Lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

My own watch is a pulsar watch. Tells the time. That is all it has to do. First battery lasted about 4 years. Has all those other smaller clock things on it. The things nobody has a clue what they are meant to be. Did look it up once but lost interest in life after half a page on what they are used for. LOL

Is like this one.

----------


## Cuchculan

Pointless post that involves underwear. I was in a charity shop today. I buy my books there. When done with them, I bring them back and they can sell them again. I was dropping things in. Now most workers are not fully there in the brains department. Problem today when I was there was that somebody had handed in a 5 pack of men's briefs. I tried my best to explain to the worker that they had no been opened. That was his concern since whoever had handed them in. But they were air sealed. Is only 1 way to open them. That is to remove a part of the package. But try as I might I could not get this worker to understand this. He just kept saying ' nobody has ever left in underpants before '. In one way it was fooken funny as hell. But hard not to feel sorry for him and his problem. What to do with them. I gave up trying to explain they were never opened. It wasn't hitting home with him. They were brand new. I asked for a look at them. Then asked how much he wanted for them. Think he was in shock that someone was going to buy them. But that also meant his problem would be solved. What to do with the underpants. Heck a whole Euro for 5 pair. Bit like getting them for nothing. They were my size as luck would have it. Didn't need underpants. Have so many pairs already. The things you do to try and solve a problem for someone else who could not understand what you were trying to tell him for about 10 minutes. Rather than leave him all worked up I thought the best option was just to buy them. Lord I hope you saw my good deed for the day. LOL

----------


## fetisha

> Pointless post that involves underwear. I was in a charity shop today. I buy my books there. When done with them, I bring them back and they can sell them again. I was dropping things in. Now most workers are not fully there in the brains department. Problem today when I was there was that somebody had handed in a 5 pack of men's briefs. I tried my best to explain to the worker that they had no been opened. That was his concern since whoever had handed them in. But they were air sealed. Is only 1 way to open them. That is to remove a part of the package. But try as I might I could not get this worker to understand this. He just kept saying ' nobody has ever left in underpants before '. In one way it was fooken funny as hell. But hard not to feel sorry for him and his problem. What to do with them. I gave up trying to explain they were never opened. It wasn't hitting home with him. They were brand new. I asked for a look at them. Then asked how much he wanted for them. Think he was in shock that someone was going to buy them. But that also meant his problem would be solved. What to do with the underpants. Heck a whole Euro for 5 pair. Bit like getting them for nothing. They were my size as luck would have it. Didn't need underpants. Have so many pairs already. The things you do to try and solve a problem for someone else who could not understand what you were trying to tell him for about 10 minutes. Rather than leave him all worked up I thought the best option was just to buy them. Lord I hope you saw my good deed for the day. LOL



What do you think of speedos?

----------


## Cuchculan

> What do you think of speedos?



No thanks. Far too tight. I think people can look a bit silly in them. Just my own opinion.

----------


## Doseone

I bet none of you have ever heard a goth version of Low Rider.

----------


## 1

Bah

----------


## Cuchculan

I feel love

----------


## Doseone

> Only one knock tonight so far, except I can't tell if that's because all the lights were out.  I didn't hear a lot of kids though.  I feel like they all went somewhere else.



One of the perks of living in an apartment complex is no trick or treaters (or at least not here). Lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Nobody knocked at our house at all. I think the barbed wire I placed all around the garden done the job. LOL

----------


## Doseone

I had a dream that involved David Lettermen teaching me about trees.

----------


## Otherside

I never have dreams that make any sense whatsoever. 

I just wake up wondering what the heck goes in my brain.

----------


## fetisha

I'm on the toilet right now..

----------


## Doseone

> I'm on the toilet right now..



Are you still there?

----------


## fetisha

> Are you still there?



No

----------


## Doseone

> No



Now I am. Lmao.

----------


## lethargic nomad

> I don't understand why trick or treating is less prevalent in apartment buildings, esp a complex. I would think the safety factor and convenience would make it more popular in those places.  I've asked some kids where they go and a lot of them say the mall, or they'll be driven to an affluent area.



I guess cause someone has to let them into the complex. 

In my opinion trick-or-treating at the mall is cheating.  The whole point of it is to bother people in your neighborhood.  One time I saw kids go into Walgreens to ask for candy.  What gall!!!  Going to the candy store to ask for free candy!!

----------


## Doseone

> I never have dreams that make any sense whatsoever. 
> 
> I just wake up wondering what the heck goes in my brain.



I had a lucid dream in which I was trying to wake up, but couldn't (so maybe it was more of a dream of a lucid dream). I remember trying to pee and pinch myself, hoping that somehow it would wake me up. Lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Was taken a parcel in for my neighbour earlier. Raining out. The guy dropping it off was in no hurry to hand it over. Like trying to get a rugby ball off of someone. Then said that everything was kind of wet. I could only look at him and say ' that is what happens when you stand in the fucken rain '. At which point he handed over the parcel and I could go back into my house. My mother was at the door and laughing. In her own words ' one way of making him hurry up '.

----------


## Doseone

Ice on Mars.

----------


## Doseone

^The things that are "news" nowadays. Lol.

BREAKING NEWS ALERT: The new Black Mirror is on netflix today. That just made my whole Friday.

----------


## Cuchculan

Look at all the Birthdays on the forum today. Those are the lazy sods who didn't want to scroll to their real dates of birth. 1st day of the first month.

----------


## 1

Y'all haven't showered since last year

----------


## Doseone

> Look at all the Birthdays on the forum today. Those are the lazy sods who didn't want to scroll to their real dates of birth. 1st day of the first month.



Tbh, I think it's probably smarter to not put you real b-day online. I personally don't care, but believe it or not, there are a lot of weirdos that will use that information for nefarious purposes. I think people put way too much of their personal information online.

----------


## Otherside

> Tbh, I think it's probably smarter to not put you real b-day online. I personally don't care, but believe it or not, there are a lot of weirdos that will use that information for nefarious purposes. I think people put way too much of their personal information online.



I've said many times before, and I'll say it again. 

The government doesn't need top secret monitoring programs. Most people willingingly share all that information publically on twitter. 

I can think of a few people I know who, off the top of my heads, I'd be able to steal the identities of if I was so inclined, based off of what they have shared on there public social media pages. I think my favourite overshare has been the person who posted an image of her new credit card to show off the new, custom background - with the 16 digit card number exposed on the front.  :hit wall:

----------


## Cuchculan

I do tend to hide almost everything myself. Hence my user name on here. I always tell people if using sites like this to pick a well known user name. Say for example Homer J Simpson. The one I used for years on other sites. People want to search for it and they will find the other more well known Homer J Simpson. One I use now is a Mythical character. Oddly enough I do know of a few people who used their real names on sites like this one. Which I could never understand. Any roads, my ID is not worth robbing. I have seen loads of people have their social media page duplicated. We get a second friend request. Which I always ignore. Simple as their friend's list is not set to private. Easy to set up a fake page and know all their friends. Even if the rest of the page is set to private. Is the friend's list the majority of them never set to private. If they do that, we would only see mutual friends if we went on their page. A stranger would see no friends at all. Thus a stranger would not be able to duplicate your page using all your own friends. Which is more done just to annoy people. More than doing it for any other reason. Facebook remove the duplicate pages when they are reported. But still they don't set their friend's list to private. I won't even comment on those who have their pages open to the public. They are just asking for trouble.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> ^The things that are "news" nowadays. Lol.
> 
> BREAKING NEWS ALERT: The new Black Mirror is on netflix today. That just made my whole Friday.



I've watched the newest episode, it's really good.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I've watched the newest episode, it's really good.



This was the thing you told me to watch. Lord.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> This was the thing you told me to watch. Lord.



The Daredevil series is really good.  No bestiality.

----------


## Cuchculan

No pig humping.

----------


## Doseone

DdRAMy-WAAA57e-.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

That dude is eating the boat?

----------


## kevinjoseph

> DdRAMy-WAAA57e-.jpg



is this dante's inferno>

----------


## fetisha

Furries and bronies kind of  creep me out

----------


## Doseone

> is this dante's inferno>



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Barque_of_Dante

There is a scene from the movie The House That Jack Built that replicates this painting. I kind of want a whole film in that style now. Lol. Idk. Something about it was fascinating to me. I'm not much of a reader, but I need to read the Divine Comedy sometime, as it's more of a long poem than a traditional book (or at least, I think).    
@Cuchculan

Yeah, I think those are the damned. Probably something about being in hell makes you want to bite a boat. Haha.

Also, since this thread is pointless. There is an album called The Divine Comedy by Milla Jovovich. It's pretty good.

----------


## kevinjoseph

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Barque_of_Dante
> 
> There is a scene from the movie The House That Jack Built that replicates this painting. I kind of want a whole film in that style now. Lol. Idk. Something about it was fascinating to me. I'm not much of a reader, but I need to read the Divine Comedy sometime, as it's more of a long poem than a traditional book (or at least, I think).   
> @Cuchculan
> 
> Yeah, I think those are the damned. Probably something about being in hell makes you want to bite a boat. Haha.
> 
> Also, since this thread is pointless. The is an album called The Divine Comedy by Milla Jovovich. It's pretty good.



I forget what other book I read it in, but the protagonist said something about how weird it is that these souls suffering in lakes of boiling blood and stuff stop shrieking and gnashing their teeth and answer Dante's questions and tell him all about their lives in an eloquent manner.  Then he moves on with Virgil and they go back to screaming and wailing.

----------


## Doseone

> I forget what other book I read it in, but the protagonist said something about how weird it is that these souls suffering in lakes of boiling blood and stuff stop shrieking and gnashing their teeth and answer Dante's questions and tell him all about their lives in an eloquent manner.  Then he moves on with Virgil and they go back to screaming and wailing.



That's _creeeeepy_.

 :: 

Yeah, I think there are a lot of references/allusions to it in tons of books/movies/songs/pretty much everything lol. I bet there is a wiki page dedicated to it. Edit: yup : https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dant...opular_culture *goes down the rabbit hole*

----------


## kevinjoseph

One of the characters in Kevin Smith's Clerks or Dogma is named Dante.  I can't think of many others.  I thought it was interesting in the Inferno how SPOILER ALERT when they reach the very bottom of Hell, Satan is actually shown as being encased in ice, isn't he?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is also a band called The Divine Comedy

----------


## Doseone

> One of the characters in Kevin Smith's Clerks or Dogma is named Dante.  I can't think of many others.  I thought it was interesting in the Inferno how SPOILER ALERT when they reach the very bottom of Hell, Satan is actually shown as being encased in ice, isn't he?



Yeah, I wonder what the meaning of that is supposed to be. 

Also, I mentioned in another thread about how small the wolrd can be at times. Guess what? I came across another example. I was watching this video after mentionng Milla to refresh my memory:





Which I later realized is an ode to the short film Meshes of the Afternoon, which is one of my favorites.

----------


## Ironman

My brother would throw a fit over the wrong brand of ketchup.

----------


## fetisha

Its weird how  men over 60 or  70 call their wives "mother".

----------


## Doseone

> Its weird how  men over 60 or  70 call their wives "mother".



I can't say I've ever heard that before. Or you mean in the context of their children, e.g. "Ask your mother." The whole "daddy" thing is what weirds me out. One of my neighbors used to call her bf daddy all the time.

----------


## Cuchculan

Irish people always seem to put the word ' The ' before ' Christmas '. Random. Bit like ' have to get the Christmas over with '. Or ' The Christmas was good '. Is like they can't can Christmas without the word ' The ' before it. ' Enjoy the Christmas '.

----------


## fetisha

> Irish people always seem to put the word ' The ' before ' Christmas '. Random. Bit like ' have to get the Christmas over with '. Or ' The Christmas was good '. Is like they can't can Christmas without the word ' The ' before it. ' Enjoy the Christmas '.



I was going to send you a funny irish skit from the show snl but I was worried it might offend you.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I was going to send you a funny irish skit from the show snl but I was worried it might offend you.



Us Irish laugh at ourselves. Very hard to offend us. Post it for everybody to see.

----------


## fetisha

> Us Irish laugh at ourselves. Very hard to offend us. Post it for everybody to see.

----------


## Cuchculan

So funny. Boggers for you. As in from the rural parts of Ireland. [BEEP] end of nowhere. Bit like Hicks in the US. Have a look at this one. So funny.

----------


## Cuchculan

No idea about you lot, but over here, most people have ' No Junk Mail ' stickers on their house mail box. Today I was coming in, at the same time a bloke was about to enter the garden, with junk mail. It was also bin day. He handed it to me and I opened the bin and tossed it into the bin and closed the gate and went into my house. The look on his face was priceless.

----------


## Doseone

> No idea about you lot, but over here, most people have ' No Junk Mail ' stickers on their house mail box. Today I was coming in, at the same time a bloke was about to enter the garden, with junk mail. It was also bin day. He handed it to me and I opened the bin and tossed it into the bin and closed the gate and went into my house. The look on his face was priceless.



I actually heard that it's illegal for mailmen to _not_ deliver those here. My apartment has trash cans in the mail room, so I just throw them away every time I check the mail.

----------


## Doseone

> I don't like what's happening to Liam Neeson.  He admitted something he felt was wrong decades ago, called himself out on it, and now is getting all this flack.  It's unbelievable.  There's a lot of high profile people who are currently expressing racist POV, including a few in government, and their careers aren't in jeopardy.



I don't know the details of Liam Neeson, but I find the whole moral outrage internet culture to be really bizarre. The whole idea that something you said, not did, _said_ years ago can potentially ruin your career. I mean, it's not like people change or regret past decisions. No, they can't do that. Also, when did people suddenly become the moral police? Lol. It's odd because society seems to be becoming less religious, but people seem even less forgiving and even more judgemental. It really is a weird contrast.

Why are people so obsessed with the moral character of people they will never interact with? But yeah, the hypocrisy/double standard also bothers me. People are weird. Lol.

I watched a video recently that had some interesting things to say on the subject.

----------


## 1

Free textbooks, kewl.

----------


## Cuchculan

Liam Neeson is no racist. It was 40 years ago and he felt bad about nearly straight away, back 40 years ago. Is a great interview of a famous black football player from England defending Neeson. Saying if only more people were honest as he was the whole race issue that still exists today could be talked about in a more open way. Have to understand were Neeson lived 40 years ago too. Northern Ireland were you had political trouble and terrorism going on. Lot of people were very angry who lived in the North of Ireland. He simply reacted after hearing a female friend was raped by a black man. But it was 40 years ago. He didn't actually harm anybody 40 years ago. It was a thought he had in his head. To hunt a black person down and hope they tried to pick a fight with him. That was the height of it. How he felt and what he was thinking. Never did attack a black person. Felt guilty within a week and went to speak with the local priest about how he was feeling. The anger of what happened to his female friend and what he felt like doing. And there it ended. And so it should be left alone. He said if it had of been a white catholic male or a Protestant, he would have acted the same way, in wanting to go after them too. But as is normal, they only picked up on the black man. Ignoring the rest of what he said. The white catholic male. The white protestant male.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Well said Cuchculan

----------


## Doseone

> Liam Neeson is no racist. It was 40 years ago and he felt bad about nearly straight away, back 40 years ago. Is a great interview of a famous black football player from England defending Neeson. Saying if only more people were honest as he was the whole race issue that still exists today could be talked about in a more open way. Have to understand were Neeson lived 40 years ago too. Northern Ireland were you had political trouble and terrorism going on. Lot of people were very angry who lived in the North of Ireland. He simply reacted after hearing a female friend was raped by a black man. But it was 40 years ago. He didn't actually harm anybody 40 years ago. It was a thought he had in his head. To hunt a black person down and hope they tried to pick a fight with him. That was the height of it. How he felt and what he was thinking. Never did attack a black person. Felt guilty within a week and went to speak with the local priest about how he was feeling. The anger of what happened to his female friend and what he felt like doing. And there it ended. And so it should be left alone. He said if it had of been a white catholic male or a Protestant, he would have acted the same way, in wanting to go after them too. But as is normal, they only picked up on the black man. Ignoring the rest of what he said. The white catholic male. The white protestant male.



Yeah, I also meant to add that what a person said doesn't even need to be in context. People can quote mine bits and pieces of what you said and it doesn't matter if you apologized or clarified. A lot of people aren't willing to dig deeper into the situation and will just take whatever source's word for it without a second thought. People love their pitchforks, I guess. Haha.

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well add in that 40 years ago in Ireland finding a black person would have been very hard. Just the way it was back then. You had a few doctors. The country only changed over the past 20 years. Look at any sitcom from that era and jokes were racist and sexist. It was simply how things were back then. It was a different era. It does still exist today. It has not gone away. People simply don't talk about it. Liam Neeson was just been honest about a thought he had 40 years ago. Look were it has got him. That is why others would not speak openly about such things. So it will always remain an issue.


Just watch this short clip from Father Ted. This is how Ireland is. We joke. Meaning it as a joke. Trying to be as we always were. This sums it up to perfection.

----------


## Doseone

*gets offended*

----------


## Cuchculan

1011219_10152177441670100_947310325_n.jpg

----------


## Doseone

But yeah, I agree with what you wrote. I've never read 1984, but the terms groupthink and thought crime come to mind. I also wonder how much of the outrage in stories like this is exaggerated. Thousands of people on twitter are just a drop in the bucket. But to somebody on the outside it looks like that's what the majority believe. Idk.

----------


## Doseone

I saw someone with a backpack that had this little bubble window with a cat in it at the store. It made my whole day. Lol I had no idea it was a thing.

----------


## Otherside

I saw several times on the Metro in Paris a few months ago. Stick a tiny dog in a a bag  carry it into the tunnels and then on and off the train. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Bein lazy again

----------


## Cuchculan

Dogs are not for bags. That just became the IT girl fashion thing. Buy a dog to put in your bag.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yesterday I had to get in touch with McAfee customer care, via the net. Anti-Virus I had put on the computer. If every customer care person was like the one I got the world would be a better place. She listened to my issue. Then sorted it out straight away and extended my new year by 30 days for been a loyal customer. It was all polite talk between us both. I am sure we all know what customer care can be like at times. This was how it should be. None of the normal BS we can encounter. Nice person who sorted the issue out straight away. Breath of fresh air.

----------


## Doseone

> @Doseone
>   Being able to fit a pet inside a backpack would be so convenient.  My dog is a tad too heavy for that to work.



Unless you're a steady walker, it seems like it would be uncomfortable for the cat. It was still one of the cutist things ever, though. Haha.

----------


## Doseone

I think rosewater is my favorite smell.

----------


## Cuchculan

Why are there tribute acts for bands and singers who are not even dead? Odd one. I can understand if a singer was dead and a tribute act was formed. But wait till they die before you do these tribute acts.

----------


## fetisha

I love ice cream

----------


## Doseone

> I sewed a pocket on a backpack by hand and poked myself a dozen times.  I'm thinking of buying a sewing machine.  I always have a few pants that need to be hemmed and the sewing machine would eventually pay for itself.  But I'm also wary of it.  It looks complicated.



I actually sewed a tear in a pair of my pants recently. The first time I ever did it. It's a lot easier than I imagined it.

----------


## Doseone

> I love ice cream



Who _doesn't_? Terrible people, that's who.

----------


## Cuchculan

Love listening to DAB ( digital ) radio when I have the time. No Ads, no DJ talking. Non stop music. Only have a small few digital stations in Ireland. Out of them a few play alternative / rock music. I can live with that.

----------


## fetisha

> Love listening to DAB ( digital ) radio when I have the time. No Ads, no DJ talking. Non stop music. Only have a small few digital stations in Ireland. Out of them a few play alternative / rock music. I can live with that.



I use the iHeartRadio app

----------


## Cuchculan

> I use the iHeartRadio app



Is an Irish radio App. Can pick all the stations in Ireland up on the one App. But not my way of listening to music. 

I use a radio. Personal radio. Need earphones. Way I like to listen to my music. Odd fact, earphones are the antenna on a personal DAB radio. Use headphones and it won't work. The wire off the earphones acts as your antenna. 

Will I add in I collect radios? Lord knows how many you would find in this house.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Back in the good old hospital, third time this month.  Crohn's Disease. Trying to get adequate pain management is like pulling teeth, the doc also likes to put me on a very restricted diet, think clear liquids only, if any food/water at all since it makes sense that not feeding someone would help them gain their strength back, and they always take a way clonazrpam.

----------


## Doseone

> Back in the good old hospital, third time this month.  Crohn's Disease. Trying to get adequate pain management is like pulling teeth, the doc also likes to put me on a very restricted diet, think clear liquids only, if any food/water at all since it makes sense that not feeding someone would help them gain their strength back, and they always take a way clonazrpam.



Sorry to hear that, man. That sucks.  ::(:  You might enjoy this song if you haven't heard it (Yoni, the singer has Crohns if I'm not mistaken).

----------


## Otherside

Today I have discovered: 

- Wales is in Eastern Europe.
- Wales is not a place in the UK. It's actually England. 
- If you are Welsh you cannot be White. 

(So whilst I'm not fluent in any shape or means), diolch yn fawr, Facebook comments. You learn something new everyday.

----------


## Cuchculan

Other morning it was cold here. Then to see a girl, well wrapped up, pushing a toddler in a pram with a small jumper on him. The mind boggles at times. She saw fit to wrap herself up for the day outside, but didn't see fit to wrap the child up warm, for the day outside. Would love kick one or three people as I go through life.

----------


## kevinjoseph

[QUOTE=Otherside;450958]Today I have discovered: 

- Wales is in Eastern Europe.
- Wales is not a place in the UK. It's actually England. 
- If you are Welsh you cannot be White. 

(So whilst I'm not fluent in any shape or means), diolch yn fawr, Facebook comments. You learn something new everyday.

Did you mean Western Europe?  And the third point confuses me.

----------


## Otherside

Sorry, that may have been a semi ironic, dry joke. Theres a video based on a story that's been doing the rounds of social media lately, someone doing the whole "you're in England, speak English thing". (Dont know if you get that so much in the US). Only thing is, they're in Wales, not England. Guy points out hes actually speaking Welsh, in Wales (hes actually speaking Spanish, but beyond the point). 

The comments however, responding to the video, are classic. 

- First comment I believe was in response to someone going on a rant about eastern Europe and eastern European immigrants. Because that, apparently, has everything to do with Wales. Only Wales is sort of...part of the British Isles? 

- Third comment was just in response to a racist prick. The Welsh, according to someone, were not white. Gave me a good laugh. Again, beyond the point whether they are or not. 

This is one of those things I'd say wouldn't happen, and theres way in hell someone would not realize any of this. Unfortunately, having lived in Wales, in one of the areas with the highest population of fluent Welsh speakers, and a popular tourist destination for a beach holiday...well, it's happened unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## kevinjoseph

Haha sorry I get it now.  I have friends who have said things in my company like "All Mexicans are lazy," then I ask them how many Mexicans they know, let alone work/have worked with.  I read an article in The Atlantic about how people who live in the most ethnically homogeneous areas in the US generally have the most racist beliefs.  Those who have actually interacted with people of other ethnicities are least likely to believe negative things about other ethnicities.  

There was a guy in NYC in the news here a few months ago caught on video ranting at coffee shop employees who were speaking Spanish to speak English.  People set up a crowdfunding account to pay for a 24/7 mariachi band to play outside his apartment for a few days.

----------


## Cuchculan

The real problem, as I see it, is old fashioned views. Older people can not accept change. Here in Ireland, they don't mean to be racist, but what they say is racist as anything. Even I am old enough to remember when the old black person you saw was in a hospital as a doctor here in Ireland. I live in Dublin. Imagine a person in a small rural part of Ireland today? You stick an African family in that village and they are just speaking in an honest way to them. But their honesty is racist. We take Dublin? They are making the same mistakes here they made in the UK years ago. Sticking all the African families in the same areas. This is just causing issues. My home area / road has a few families from various countries. We all get on great. It is only when they create these areas of Africans only that you will have problems. Mix them into other areas and you have no issues at all. Great friends with an African chap who lives a few doors up. Next door to him is a Romanian. Another nice family. Only yesterday we had a Turkish neighbour in with us. When you mix people in with the Irish people everybody gets on great. Sticking them all in one area is putting them e. Like painting a giant X over the area. It has never worked in any countries it has been tried in, in the past. It has always caused problems. You go back 30 years here and Ireland was still 99% white. Mainly over the past 20 years we have had a flood of people coming to the country. Older generations of Irish people are not used it and never will be. Younger generation like to blame them for taken all the jobs. Crap excuse as these jobs were always there and white Irish people never wanted them. Until foreign nationals began to work the same jobs. The more rural you go in Ireland the more racist the people will be. Though just watch you tube for people telling Irish people to rise up and take the country back. Yes. We have a few idiots making such videos. And getting a small band of followers too. Warren Chambers is one name you can look up. Racist fucker. Anti African, Anti Muslim. Anti everything except Irish.

----------


## Otherside

I'd say the problems are still here in the UK. 

Lot of people like to blame "those immigrants" for stealing there jobs. Throw in the 2008 financial crash and the job losses that followed, and this decades austerity policies causing cuts to services. People have found there schools, healthcare and such beginning to worsen. Who is to blame? Well certain people would say foreigners. It's a convenient scapegoat.  

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

European Elections are coming up again (Because we cant make our mind up what we want), and Lord Buckethead is standing in my constituency. 

At this point Lord Buckethead seems to be the sanest person standing and the most likely to get anything done. Honestly, a toaster would honestly have a better chance at negotiating Brexit. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

We had a weed head called Ming run for the EU elections. He actually won the last few times. So let us see if he wins again this time around. Buckethead seems so cool.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Lately I?ve been actually saying what I?m thinking. Can you imagine if everyone did that?  Lol. 
Seriously Bernie Sanders, you need to go after prisoners to garner votes?  Death row terrorists according to Bernie should not have their voting rights  taken away??  Crazy lunatic is what he is. 

The ?Me too? movement stopped being meaningful the minute it became political.  Or the minute people started coming out of the woodwork claiming to have been groped or touched 100 years ago so let?s ruin his career.  Not sure why this makes me mad, but it does. Maybe because people that never came forward because of a fear of not being believed now never will. Ever. 

And another thing, times were different 30 or 20 or 40 years ago!  Indian is no longer safe to say?  Indian Indian Indian. 
I?m not a bigot and if I used the word ?gay? when I was younger that?s because it was normal to use the word gay. 
Who cares?  Why is everyone so frigging offended about EVERYTHING?
I could go on for a while bc I?m just getting started but I won?t bore you anymore. I?ll write in my journal. FEELING ANGRY. I wonder why?

?

----------


## JamieWAgain

Yeah, I’m back. And I said ‘yeah’ instead of ‘yes’
Who cares? Not me anymore. 
Why are parents changing the sex of their child?  Better question, why are parents letting their children choose what sex they want to be????
And surgically altering their bodies. Child abuse and maybe the parents are psychotic. 
And another thing, on a birth certificate there’ are TWO choices; male or female. There is no Third choice. Your child doesn’t get to fill that part in later when they’ve made up their mind. Oh wait. They DO get to choose. 
Someone’s going to have to come up with a form for when they change their mind. Nah, I think I’ll be a boy after all. The world is insane. 
And lastly, hopefully, what’s up with the question mark replacing the apostrophe ? Did the apostrophe decide it wants to be a question mark?

----------


## 1

Another day

----------


## Cuchculan

You know we have over 5,000 members and less than 600 threads in the introduction section. I must have been bored to notice that one.

----------


## fetisha

I hate Ambien, it makes me want him more. Wtf

----------


## Cuchculan

Is this not meant to be Summer? Like fecken November out there.  Breeze that would skin you alive. Hurry up Climate change.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I just finished watching the most interesting documentary about John and Yoko Ono and the making of Imagine. 
It dispelled all of my preconceived notions regarding Yoko. She was and is a very misunderstood person imo. 
Anyway, the documentary was very moving and I was crying throughout. 
There was this man called Phil Spector often sort of lurking in a weird way, again, imo. 
Anyway, the Absolutely pointless point I’m trying to make..?
I watch something so beautiful and the first thing I do is google Phil Spector. 
Wth?

----------


## kevinjoseph

I've been watching "Adam Ruins Everything," as well as Bill Nye and Conan O'Brien stuff youtube.  You guys should check them out.  Funny and informative.

----------


## Cuchculan

I watch a lot of stuff on you tube. Documentaries and the likes. Road wars and traffic cops and great. Makes me laugh when they tell you what sentence the person arrested got. They are UK shows. In the US it would 10 years. In the UK a person driving a robbed car, who obviously has no license, gets 4 points on the license they have not got and banned from driving for a year. They have to pay costs of ?187. For all the hard work the police do the sentences would make you laugh. The police are the first to admit it. ' Not worth our time really arresting him, he will be back out in a few hours '. Similar laws exist here in Ireland. Woman got pregnant on purpose just before a court date. The judge didn't send her to prison because she was pregnant. She had punched and taken a chunk out of a new of police officers, with her teeth. Irish people want set sentences. You do a crime you know in advance what you will get if caught. For the record, if I had no TV license, which everybody who has a RV must have, I might get 4 months in prison. If you got caught shoplifting, and had 100 previous convictions, chances are you would be set free. Is that the public want to see changed. Repeat offenders who keep getting back out without serving a day in prison. We had a case were one such repeat offender, whilst waiting a court date, killed somebody. In the same week a middle aged woman who had no TV license got 3 months in prison. Makes no sense. Who is more dangerous? According to the law it seems to be the middle aged woman who has no TV license. OAPs get the TV license free. Lucky for them. Or most of them would be locked up. A fine for not having a TV license is fair enough. Depends on the judge you get. Which shows you what a joke our legal system is. Some give you a month to buy a license and appear before them and show them the license. Again fair enough. Is only a bloody TV license. Get the wrong judge and you are going down. I will never agree with a prison sentence for that. Not sure if you need a TV license in the US? Once you have a TV here, you must have one. Is not like they even cost that much. The gripe people have is it goes to the main Irish TV station and they have crap TV shows. If they had one some class shows maybe people wouldn't mind paying it. People always ask where does all the money go? It is obvious it does not go towards making TV shows better. We all think it goes towards the wages of their top presenters.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Adam Ruins Everything has a show with the justice system as its focus.  It talks about jury bias (like racism), mandatory minimum sentences that set a minimum number of years for every crime of that type, etc.  The US War on Drugs has run away with mandatory minimums, where people with a personal amount of pot could get more time than a rapist (like the infamous Brock Turner).  And the disparity between white collar crime sentences vs blue collar ones.  And the prison system is messed up too.  Prison corporations actually get government contracts where they get to dictate the minimum percent of capacity of the prison.  If it goes below a certain capacity, the corporation can sue the government.  Pretty much an incentive to make govt policy that imprisons a completely unnecessary number of people.  Also prison labor can be auctioned off to the highest bidding corporation and the inmates get less than five bucks a day.  Inhumane.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think in this Country they simply need to use their heads a bit more. Life in prison does not mean life in prison. Means you could be out in 10 years in you are seen to be a model prisoner. Imagine somebody you loved was killed in a brutal fashion and the killer was out after 10 years. Is these types of people that need to be kept in prison longer. Sex offences you might be looking at 3 years in prison. Half that for been a model prisoner. I am not saying we need the full US system brought in over here. We could do it our own way. The time certainly does not match the crime. You do have people with over 100 previous convictions walking the streets. Having never served any time at all. That to me is wrong. They are well known to the police and the courts. If I committed a crime I would get a sentence. Even if I had no previous convictions. Same names they keeping letting off every time. Some have been arrested for committing serious crimes a day or day after they had been in court and let off again. Few well known cases. The media went to town on the law over it all. It is like they think if they give them a chance they will learn. How many chances must they give them before they cop on that they will never learn?

----------


## kevinjoseph

This discussion reminds me of Portugal's success with decriminalizing all drugs.  A lot of people think that's synonymous with legalization, but decriminalization just removes criminal penalties.  The substance can still be confiscated, and there are different shades of it all, like whether possession is okay only but selling is not.  Portugal then took the money they had been using to enforce and imprison and used it for prevention and rehabiliation.  Drug use has gone way down, as well as incarceration/ruined lives for what is becoming seen as more a disease than some kind of failure of willpower (addiction, that is).

----------


## Cuchculan

That didn't work straight away in Portugal. Took a few years for them to get it right. When first introduced there was a huge spike in drug use. I think it was the fact that nobody was been arrested made the drug users see a bit of sense. There was no need to hang around street corners and shoot up. Toss dirty needles all over the place. What they were doing was no longer a crime. Took a few years for that to sink in with a lot of people. Once it did things began to work as planned. But there was those early years were they did wonder would it work or not. As the reverse effect was happening. Can understand it. People not wanting to believe that drug use was no longer a crime. I am sure they thought it was some kind of trick. It is only when you don't get arrested it begins to sink it that it is real.

----------


## fetisha

I want a swimming pool so bad!

----------


## Cuchculan

Got a good walk in today. First since I came home from Hospital. Had been just going out to the garden before that. Decided today was the day to venture that bit further.

----------


## Cuchculan

Had a camera down the throat this morning. I was wide awake. They did give me something meant to half put me to sleep. It never worked on me. [BEEP] thing. I could feel everything. If it wasn't for the nurse behind me talking to me and sort of massaging my shoulders I think it would have been worse. I focused on her voice and her touch. Weird experience. From the gag reflex to the bloating stomach. Throat is off and will be for a day or two. That is normal. For a first timer, what can I say? Not as bad as I imagined. Yes I expected to be out cold. Or nearly out cold. That never happened.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Wow Cuchculan that sounds so difficult. Thank goodness for the nurse and her gentle ways. Nurses are wonderful aren’t they?
Hopefully the worst is behind you and maybe you’ll learn why you have acid reflux. 
Take Care  
PS
Not pointless at all

----------


## Cuchculan

Thank you Jamie. Experience and a half. Not as bad as what I imagined it to be. Only thing is I did expect to sort of asleep. I got through it. God bless that Nurse. 6 weeks time again for a visit to a certain clinic that is part of the hospital. Might be a Gastro clinic or something. Will know more when they send me a letter.

----------


## Cuchculan

Built a catapult based on the original design of Leonardo Da Vinci. Even works. Lot of wood. Lot of glue. Very easy to put the wrong parts in the wrong places. Hardest part was the strings, to make it work. Only way one they could go on to get it to work. More or less had to figure it out. As instructions were not clear at all. The fun part is when you see it working. 


DSCI0003 (1).JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

Got an excellent laser pointer off a friend who is just back from Spain. Comes in a gift box. More curious to see how far it will go .Distance wise. Other than that it is just another gadget for the collection.


300mw%20green%20laser%20pointer%205in1.jpg

----------


## kevinjoseph

took an astronomy course in college and one night the prof took us outside with a green laser pointer bc i guess the green wavelength enables it to go farther and used it to indicate certain stars and constellations. you could probably signal aliens with it just dont blind pilots with it sir

----------


## Cuchculan

I will be a good boy, Kind Sir. No intentions of doing anything with it really. Just want to see how far it goes. Various claims made on you tube. One person said half a mile. Another said a mile. No idea how they would know the distance. Get a friend to stand a mile away and blind him. More just curious. Looks the business though.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Probably depends a lot on the amount of particulates in the air and obviously fog.

So I thought I was having a run of the mill Crohn's flares and went to the ER.  After a seemingly spontaneous panic attack in the exam room and a massive dose of IV ativan I find out I actually have c diff, and they had been on the verge of discharging me.  If they had I would've been back within 24 hours.  A lot of vitamin level are deficient, but at least since it isnt crohns i can avoid prednisone, which agitates me a lot.

Haven't gotten anything for pain yet.  Well tylenol, but that's like trying to put out a house fire with a water balloon.  The nurses have been much friendlier this time, docs are still generally pushy and ask me a million questions theyd know the answer too if they read my chart.  Think next time I will just write all that sort of info down make a couple copies of it for em.

Read a news article today about drug smugglers using catapults and slingshots to get drugs over the US-Mexico border where there's already a wall. WHich leads me to ask cuchman what motivated you to build your catapault?

----------


## Cuchculan

Ever just see something and be curious about it. Saw it in a shop window. Decided to have a look at it. Saw it had to be made. Was only going for 3 Euro. That is no money at all. Hardest part was the strings at the end. Tie them wrong and it wouldn't work. Took a few test runs but finally I got it working. I guess I like to build things. Gives me something to do. Some can be done in a few hours. Bigger things can take days. The cars were you have to build the drive chain and engine first. Plus it all have to move when you turn other things. Others would find this kind of stuff a right pain to build. I use it to relax me and pass away the hours.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I like building small simple stuff but engineering is too much math.  Had an engineering major roommate and his homework texts were evil to me, and he had to use this program for the courses on computer that kept freezing and crashing it since it took so much memory to run.  Give me philosophy and psychology plz art also thanks.
I remember in the 2016 debates they were asked some question about education and marco rubio said something like we need more plumbers and fewer philosophers.  To me it was ignorant to say because such vocations are not mutually exclusive, it exposed his misunderstanding of what philosophy etc are, and it would be an ugly world if everyone just did what they had to do bc it was useful, not also what they wanted to do because they simply wanted to do it.  I'm thinking 1984-ish.  I agree that plumbers are of course necessary and useful but no more or less than philosophers.  MY TWO CENTS

----------


## Cuchculan

Who employs the plumber to do the work? Maybe the philosopher. There is room in the world for both. In a sense everybody is a philosopher. Even if we do talk thrash most of the time. There is common philosophy and more complicated philosophy. The boys in the hood debating whatever they debate can claim it is another form of philosophy. We all have views on things. Not views in the sense of just another opinion. How it happens. Why it happens.

----------


## kevinjoseph

FUN FACT- the word 'metaphysics' is almost always misused.  I forget who the guy was but he was writing a book back in ancient days about philosophy things.  one chapter was about physics, which used to be called natural philosophy. but first he wrote a chapter on his thoughts of the basic nature of existence and reality that he just titled 'me ta physika,' which i think translates roughly to the chapter preceding the physics chapter. when some other dude was copying the work down he misread the chapter title.

a lot of ppl who believe crystals are sentient or things of that nature, basically mystical stuff, think that is what metaphysics is, which is not correct. 

(Pauses to adjust tweed jacket, clean professor glasses)

Now to cancel out that nerdy stuff, here is a video of cats puking synched up to some damn techno song.





 :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

OK, So we had the engine and all of that to build. Still think they could have given us some see through plastic to use as windows. Though the regular windows on this car would be dark and tinted. So they wanted the inside of the car to be seen. Finished way before I expected. That is what happens when you make zero mistakes. Relaxing and keeps me off the net. Next up is a forklift truck. A very big forklift truck. But my plans are to get one that is remote control. You have to build it all from the ground up. Now doubt it would mean a lot of work. But there is always a sense of pleasure once you are done. Turning a box with over a thousand pieces into a car. 

66597571_10156962940070100_735619789182992384_o.jpg

----------


## 1

It's the end of the Wurrld

----------


## Cuchculan

Give us more of this sun and warm weather.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Sometimes I think aging sucks. And sometimes I?m amazed at how much I?ve accomplished in the last ten years. I saved my h for sure. Turned things around. Completely. Literally. And then I?m aware of having more years behind me and much less years in front of me. Sometimes I?m proud of the fact that I swim laps each morning. And sometimes I look in the mirror and feel so sad. Sad for the girl I used to be. Sometimes I feel happy for the woman I?ve become. 
I could go on flipping opposite sides of this coin. 

Heads you win, tails you lose. 
Sometimes I think aging sucks. And sometimes I feel happy for the woman I?ve become. 
I had to leave the girl behind.

----------


## Cuchculan

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.
Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today.
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you.
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.
So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again.
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older,
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death.
Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time.
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over,
Thought I'd something more to say.

----------


## Cuchculan

So I go down to visit my regular doctor. Receptionist knows I hate queues. She smiles and tells me there is only 1 in front of me. You think ' hell yeah, be out of here in no time at all '. He is an old man with a walking frame. What does he do? He only goes and has a heart attack in the doctor's office. Ten minute wait turned into over an hour. Ambulance rang and all that sort of stuff. Very warm day. I am sure that was what might have done him in. He was still able to talk and all that. Bad chest pains and the likes. Just my bloody luck though. As much as I do hope he was OK, I had to smile over it. As did the receptionist. Holding her hands up as if to say ' don't blame us '. Last thing I expected.

----------


## fetisha

Will I ever get better mentally?

----------


## kevinjoseph

Where shoul i move to

----------


## Cuchculan

Mexico

----------


## kevinjoseph

not a bad idea cuchman. i dont have bad spanish. and i wouldnt have to deal with far right conservatives. probs not gonna help with the crohns with all the stuff in the water but you win some you lose some

----------


## fetisha

I'm so f*cking useless

----------


## JamieWAgain

Move to Florida Kevinjoseph. Paradise

----------


## kevinjoseph

I just read an article in Nat Geo about the happiest areas in the world and Costa Rica is in the top five. The US scored pretty low. Thanks for suggestion Jamie.

Fetisha I don't think you're useless at all. And we can create our own purposes if we want and that is nice.  But we don't need to have one either.

----------


## Cuchculan

Ireland is Costa Fortune. Think we are the 2nd dearest country in the EU. Prices of everything. Was a French student staying with my friend once. Was cheaper for her to have her dad send her things in the post from France than to buy them here.

----------


## Cuchculan

First ever 3D Jigsaw I have attempted. Probably be the last one as well. Nowhere to put these things once they are done. Much bigger than I expected. Always wanted to give one a go. 


use.jpg

----------


## fetisha

........

----------


## kevinjoseph



----------


## Cuchculan

Always said one day I would have the world in the palms of my hands. Latest 3D jigsaw. 

use.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

This one is for you 
@kevinjoseph



sword 001.JPG

----------


## kevinjoseph

Not even sure how you would wield it.  Probably just start walking slowly with it toward your enemy like Javier Bardem in No Country for Old Men and they would die of terror.

----------


## Cuchculan

One of my favourite films. Love what he uses to kill the people in that film. Then his escape at the end on a kid's bike.

----------


## Cuchculan

Dunlin become the first team ever to win 5 all Ireland titles in a row. Mind you the ladies have just picked up their 3rd All Ireland title in row too. Great been a Dub.

----------


## fetisha

:/

----------


## Cuchculan

Thought I would give Knex a go. Not as easy as they like people to believe. I would seriously love to see a kid make this model. OK. A 3 year old Chinese kid would probably have no trouble with it. They are intelligent and shit. Your average kid. I even drew blood putting some pieces together.  ::D:  Like all forms of models, there are some horrible pieces to work with. Others that fly back off when you add the next piece. Hundred head bangs off the wall later and I was finished. 

bike 003.JPG

bike 006.JPG

----------


## Doseone

What is up with some users using question marks as apostrophes? Is that a glitch or what?

----------


## fetisha

> What is up with some users using question marks as apostrophes? Is that a glitch or what?



I never heard of that or seen that

----------


## Cuchculan

Just finished my model of Wembley Stadium. 


74229566_10157226948525100_8332168530547965952_n.jpg


75362406_10157226948920100_747471807270879232_n.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

White Heart Lane model. Football stadium of the team I support. 


w1.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

Motorised Tower Crane. This bloody thing is huge. Have no idea where I will be putting the bloody thing. Challenging build. Because when it was finished it had to work. Lot of cogs and levers. Have a table for model building on. This was the same height as the table. Obviously couldn't build it on the table. Now I look for my next build. 


use.jpg

----------


## CeCe

I hate Facebook

----------


## Cuchculan

Normal trees probably look at Christmas trees all dolled up and think .. "Whore"

----------


## Cuchculan

May as well post a few jigsaws I have done over the past few weeks. 

79379915_10157375413090100_8519746575751184384_n.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

80722742_10157400868885100_261542583245733888_o.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

wow nice puzzles I don’t have the patience for that

----------


## Cuchculan

Once you get a start, you get on a roll. Day 1, look but find nothing. Day 2 the whole outside and other areas are done. Mistake people make is trying to do three of four areas at once. Focus on one area. Do that area first. Then move on to the next area. Do get some days were I can see no pieces at all. Bang your head off the wall days.

----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 for the person who wants to do a jigsaw but couldn't be arsed.  ::D: 

81555366_786190881863444_2647394528171917312_n.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  for the person who wants to do a jigsaw but couldn't be arsed. 
> 
> 81555366_786190881863444_2647394528171917312_n.jpg



that’s my kind of puzzle LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 what do you think. My latest jigsaw finished. Bloody sick of the sight of horses. LOL

huse.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  what do you think. My latest jigsaw finished. Bloody sick of the sight of horses. LOL
> 
> huse.jpg



the sky parts look really difficult. Why would you do that to yourself

----------


## Cuchculan

The sju was the easy section. Bloody horses were a pain. I see a challenge in every jigsaw. Oddly enough they relax me. I am never in a mad rush to get them done. Bit of music on as I work. Start another one in a few days time.

Here is what I make my jigsaws on. Without it I would not have the room to make them. 

6537041_R_Z001A.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

My latest jigsaw. The Millennium Falcon. Only notice there are no images or anything like that. Few lines and dots. Hadn't even got anything to look at, as it came in a tin box. The box was in the shape of the finished jigsaw. A good challenge. 

used.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> My latest jigsaw. The Millennium Falcon. Only notice there are no images or anything like that. Few lines and dots. Hadn't even got anything to look at, as it came in a tin box. The box was in the shape of the finished jigsaw. A good challenge. 
> 
> used.jpg



OMG your some kind of masochist

----------


## Cuchculan

Few thousand piece ones I was gifted at Christmas that I have to begin work on. Thing with those ones is you just need a lot of space to spread out the pieces. 500 piece ones allows you that space. As you want to see every piece. You do learn a few tricks as you go along. So you get quicker with each one you do. If you have time look up the Krypt jigsaw. Not one I will be doing. But one of the hardest ones ever made. Take one look at it and you will see what I mean. Now that is for those who have loads of time and are total experts.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just finished the latest jigsaw. These types are the easiest ones to do. Simply follow the patterns. 

village 005.JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

> Just finished the latest jigsaw. These types are the easiest ones to do. Simply follow the patterns. 
> 
> village 005.JPG



how many do you have and what do you do with them when you’re finished

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a fair few here. Once done I give them to a charity shop. Have a few thousand piece ones I am yet to do. More because of space. Finding somewhere to put the pieces and still be able to see them, when not in use. Hard to explain what so many look like before you put them together. You need space for them. I tend to order them by way of patterns on day 1 and get the outside done. Then I make the patterns and add them in place. The more you do the more you learn and the faster you get.

----------


## Otherside

Dear British Rail,

Taking a plane home via Dublin should not be cheaper than taking the train a few hours. Seriously, how is 10x cheaper for me to fly to another country and back just to visit my parents? What a joke. 

Looks like I'm going to Dublin.

----------


## Cuchculan

Party in Dublin

----------


## Cuchculan

Got the latest jigsaw finished. All that green. What a pain in the grass. 

grass 003.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

Another day, another jigsaw. This one was a bit too easy though.


ny 003.JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

> Another day, another jigsaw. This one was a bit too easy though.
> 
> 
> ny 003.JPG



oh yeah way too easy, why even bother if it doesn’t take you at least a few months LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL I will explain. The patterns in this jigsaw just made finding the pieces so easy. Harder one on the way. Have one of cakes. That will be a head wrecker.

----------


## CloudMaker

> LOL I will explain. The patterns in this jigsaw just made finding the pieces so easy. Harder one on the way. Have one of cakes. That will be a head wrecker.



IDK how cakes can be hard, make sure to show us when you get it 

do you have a favorite brand or artist of puzzles? is there even a such a thing

----------


## Cuchculan

There are different makes. Better ones have thicker pieces. Cheaper ones can crumble as you put other pieces in place. Very thin pieces. The cakes one is like 8 cakes that all look like doughnuts. Will be a challenge. Have a kitten one as well. Three kittens that look identical. Few other things in the image. But those kittens are going to be hard.

----------


## JamieWAgain

They’re all beautiful Cuchculan.

----------


## Cuchculan

Thank you Jamie. What I did not know was that the latest jigsaw is circular. Not the normal sort of shape. Have no idea if it will fit on my thing for making jigsaws. Still a few edge pieces to find. Already it is huge. Just imagine a huge circle.

----------


## Cuchculan

Anybody want to play Jumanji with me? My nephew gave me this for Christmas. Is a 2 - 4 player game. So no use to me. Think he found the rules too hard to understand. I have learned them all. Loads of them it has to be said. So I might teach him the rules and give him the game back. LOL Had to set it all up and test my learning of the rules. But one very confusing game. Can see how he found it too hard. 

jumangi 002.JPG

----------


## JamieWAgain

It would be fun if we could play that online!

----------


## Cuchculan

Found this gem of a game in a charity shop this afternoon. Risk. The walking dead. Zombie survival edition. New you are talking 60 Euro here. I paid a whole 3 Euro for it. Someone no doubt got it and hadn't a clue how to play it. Gave it to a charity shop. Always used to play the original Risk game. Idea was to take over the World with your army. Could have up to 5 players playing. Do still have a version on my desktop PC. I am sure this new version might have a few added twists based on the TV show. 


maxresdefault.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

DSCI0002.JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

> DSCI0002.JPG



oh NO

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh yes. Not as hard as it looks. Lot of patterns you can follow. Just starting a new 1940's chocolate bar one.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Oh yes. Not as hard as it looks. Lot of patterns you can follow. Just starting a new 1940's chocolate bar one.



back when chocolate bars were actually made of chocolate and cost no more than a quarter LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

Amazing story from this evening. The sound of the door bell. I knocked on the floor. The mother was down there. I was upstairs and doing a jigsaw. Rang again. I knocked on floor again. This time she heard me and came out of sitting room. Told her about the bell. She opened the door and said the local shops had left messages in a bag at our house by mistake. I went down to look. A bag. I opened the bag and had a look inside. 3 jigsaw puzzles. I asked if she saw anybody at all. She said she thought she saw a person going into the house 3 doors down. Made sense to me. Good friend. Have him on FB. He would see the jigsaws I post. Gave him a message. Was him. Thanked him big time. One of them will be very hard. Old fashioned map of the world. Thousand pieces. But that is what I like about an area like this one. Neighbours are like that. There for each other in hard times. At other times the like of him leaving the jigsaws at the door simply because he knows I like doing jigsaws. Made my evening.

----------


## CloudMaker

Wow that’s super cool. I’m glad you got some new puzzles

----------


## Lucid

> Amazing story from this evening. The sound of the door bell. I knocked on the floor. The mother was down there. I was upstairs and doing a jigsaw. Rang again. I knocked on floor again. This time she heard me and came out of sitting room. Told her about the bell. She opened the door and said the local shops had left messages in a bag at our house by mistake. I went down to look. A bag. I opened the bag and had a look inside. 3 jigsaw puzzles. I asked if she saw anybody at all. She said she thought she saw a person going into the house 3 doors down. Made sense to me. Good friend. Have him on FB. He would see the jigsaws I post. Gave him a message. Was him. Thanked him big time. One of them will be very hard. Old fashioned map of the world. Thousand pieces. But that is what I like about an area like this one. Neighbours are like that. There for each other in hard times. At other times the like of him leaving the jigsaws at the door simply because he knows I like doing jigsaws. Made my evening.




Really positive story!I wish more people where like that! ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 Feeling hungry? This was too easy because I love chocolate. 

sweets 005.JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  Feeling hungry? This was too easy because I love chocolate. 
> 
> sweets 005.JPG



Wow that’s super cool. I love the old style packaging, it’s much more simple. 

Chocolate used to taste way better back then too. Anymore it’s barely even chocolate it has so many fillers.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here we eat milk chocolate. Better taste off it. Have tried European chocolate. Horrible. That is mainland Europe. Very thick and just not nice.

----------


## fetisha

I'm so confused

----------


## Lucid

Wait...what?Now I'm confused lol.I think they have a puzzling chocolate code they are speaking in.

----------


## Cuchculan

Different types of chocolate in different parts of the world. Some is powerdered chocolate and is very thick and tastes horrible. Then you have milk chocolate. Beautiful.  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

I gave up on a jigsaw because it was boring me to tears. Which brings me to another jigsaw point. What the jigsaw image is. This was mainly water and sky. I just lost interest. You want to enjoy what you are doing. Piece that all look the same are not exciting. Even the colours were dull. Only paid a few euro for it in a charity shop. I now know why the original owner gave it away. It could be done. That was not the problem. I had more than half of it finished. I was just bored with it because everything about the image was boring. Had all the sea done. That was all one colour. Doing them in no problem. But the odd one or two you simply lose interest in. Come the end of it, it would have been a tiny village off to the left and the rest sea and sky and cliffs. Had to stop before I dropped into a coma. LOL

----------


## CloudMaker

> I gave up on a jigsaw because it was boring me to tears. Which brings me to another jigsaw point. What the jigsaw image is. This was mainly water and sky. I just lost interest. You want to enjoy what you are doing. Piece that all look the same are not exciting. Even the colours were dull. Only paid a few euro for it in a charity shop. I now know why the original owner gave it away. It could be done. That was not the problem. I had more than half of it finished. I was just bored with it because everything about the image was boring. Had all the sea done. That was all one colour. Doing them in no problem. But the odd one or two you simply lose interest in. Come the end of it, it would have been a tiny village off to the left and the rest sea and sky and cliffs. Had to stop before I dropped into a coma. LOL



Do you ever try digital jigsaws?

I like hidden object games which are like the where’s Waldo books.

----------


## Cuchculan

I do play hidden object games. Plus riddle solving within the games. To maybe open a door and move on. Things that make the mind think. Have a look for Sokoban style games. See how good you are.

----------


## Lucid

I will decipher the code! ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Hard to snap a good picture of this one because of the length. Is a panoramic view over London.   

DSCI0003.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

Lake Como, Italy.

89074052_10157605943950100_4772687269859426304_n.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> Lake Como, Italy.
> 
> 89074052_10157605943950100_4772687269859426304_n.jpg



Pretty but London looks more fun!

----------


## Cuchculan

Working on a harbour one at the moment. Boats and people and the likes. Standard type jigsaw. Though the sky will be a bit tricky. Rest of it is easy enough. Lot of patterns to follow. Once you have that in a jigsaw it does make it easier. Hardest part of the one above was the trees. Left with a lot of green and you have to make sense of it.

----------


## Cuchculan

All the rain we had here today gave me time to fly through this jigsaw 
@CloudMaker


rain 005.JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

> All the rain we had here today gave me time to fly through this jigsaw 
> @CloudMaker
> 
> 
> rain 005.JPG



That one is neat. I like the cat. You do ones with a lot of different art styles.

----------


## Cuchculan

The one above was easy enough because of the patterns in it. A lot of them. So easy to follow.

----------


## Cuchculan

Latest jigsaw. The Giant's Causeway. it was said to have build by Fionn Mac Cumhaill, when a Scottish giant, Benandonner, threatened to invade Ireland. Fionn threw the columns into the sea to create a pathway to Scotland, were he defeated Benandonner. Sits is County Antrim in the North of Ireland 


giant 004.JPG

----------


## JamieWAgain

Cool story Cuchculan. It reminds me of a show I’m watching now. Outlander. I love the idea of time travel, which is the sort of theme of Outlander. Time travel through the stones.

----------


## Cuchculan

Latest jigsaw. All that yellow sort of colour. The hay and the kid's hair and a slight change to a form of orange with the cat's fur and other parts of the jigsaw. 

91428510_10157675234820100_1110416687179497472_o.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> Latest jigsaw. All that yellow sort of colour. The hay and the kid's hair and a slight change to a form of orange with the cat's fur and other parts of the jigsaw. 
> 
> 91428510_10157675234820100_1110416687179497472_o.jpg



I really like this one.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 jigsaw problem for you. Halfway through a jigsaw. You know there are pieces missing. Do you just give up or do you continue on? Is a 1,000 piece jigsaw of a historical map.

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  jigsaw problem for you. Halfway through a jigsaw. You know there are pieces missing. Do you just give up or do you continue on? Is a 1,000 piece jigsaw of a historical map.



Oh jeez it depends on how many are missing. If it’s just a few you can probably still piece it together, if it’s a lot then why bother

----------


## Cuchculan

To me it would be worse if it was 1 piece. Hate saying I done 999 pieces. To me that is not finished. This is no easy jigsaw. Will post a picture tomorrow as it stands now. Will arrow were I know the pieces are missing from. How do I know? No more gold / yellow pieces that make up the spheres.

----------


## CloudMaker

> To me it would be worse if it was 1 piece. Hate saying I done 999 pieces. To me that is not finished. This is no easy jigsaw. Will post a picture tomorrow as it stands now. Will arrow were I know the pieces are missing from. How do I know? No more gold / yellow pieces that make up the spheres.



Wonder if you can write the manufacturer and complain?

----------


## Cuchculan

Very old make of jigsaw. Friend dropped it in one evening. Probably second hand. Saw this earlier and it made me laugh. 

33714.jpg


I figured it all out. Well the middle part. Pieces were not gold like the rest. We shall keep on going. As the were just narrowing they more turned into black lines that are spaced a little apart. Here's hoping.

----------


## Cuchculan

@CloudMaker
 finally finished the 1,000 piece historical world map. Nightmare. Bloody Latin. 


[use.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  finally finished the 1,000 piece historical world map. Nightmare. Bloody Latin. 
> 
> 
> [use.jpg



Wowza nice job. That looks very frustrating!!

----------


## Cuchculan

Their is a joy when you finish such a jigsaw. Thought it would have taken me longer to do. Once you get near the end you tend to speed up a good bit. So many pieces only left. So many places they can only go. Next one? Who knows. Jigsaw shops are not essential. So closed. Neighbour might have a few more.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Their is a joy when you finish such a jigsaw. Thought it would have taken me longer to do. Once you get near the end you tend to speed up a good bit. So many pieces only left. So many places they can only go. Next one? Who knows. Jigsaw shops are not essential. So closed. Neighbour might have a few more.



When you’re done with then maybe you should start a jigsaw black market LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

God's version of a joke = Pandemic and a heat wave. Our weather has never been this warn, at this time of year in a very long time. We normally get snow in March. Sunshine and heat. Here we are still with cracking weather. Any other year this would be great. Bloody pandemic though.

----------


## CloudMaker

> God's version of a joke = Pandemic and a heat wave. Our weather has never been this warn, at this time of year in a very long time. We normally get snow in March. Sunshine and heat. Here we are still with cracking weather. Any other year this would be great. Bloody pandemic though.



Maybe god is the joke LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Some still believe. Myself included. Only we don't throw it in people's faces. That is why I say there is a difference between American Christians and Irish Catholics. Christians can take it a bit over the top. No offense to any who might read this. Everything bad is the devil. Everything good is God. Bit like needing somebody to blame for everything in life. Neighbour does something bad and it was the Devil's work. No. It was your neighbour's work. We don't make excuses for everything that happens in life. Bad things happen. End of story. Bad things are the work of the Devil. You do see it on FB. Us poor Irish Catholics having a good laugh at it.

----------


## Cuchculan

First funeral of someone from the road this morning. As we could not attend, because of the virus, we waited at our gates. The hearse stops outside the house that person lived in. Everybody was applauding. Not a lot else you can do. One son did get out of a car and was thanking everybody. We could keep the distance we are meant to keep and still pay our respects. It was sure different. But nice. Better than sitting in a church and going through a dull service. Funerals are boring as a rule. Maybe this will become the new norm.

----------


## Cuchculan

If anybody had of told me about this I would have thought they were taken the piss. It is real. Oddly enough. Reading a football magazine at the moment. That is were I saw the advert. 


bollox 003.JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

Happy Beltane!  One of the most treasured memories of my childhood in Iowa.

Making and leaving May Baskets filled with candy and flowers  on stranger's doors, and dancing around the maypole!

Yes we actually did that!

----------


## Cuchculan

I guess nobody will be doing that this year. Stranger see you coming near their house they will take a gun out.

----------


## Cuchculan

At last I got some jigsaws. First one done since March. 

Attachment 4711

----------


## Cuchculan

Latest snow bound jigsaw

snow 006.JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

> Latest snow bound jigsaw
> 
> snow 006.JPG



Ugh I hate snow but this puzzle is pretty!

----------


## Cuchculan

I hate snow too. Thought it was going to be a lot harder to make. Flowers and snow. Just done it section by section. One lot of flowers first. Then moved on to another lot of flowers. Lot easier doing it that way.

----------


## Cuchculan

Season on the farm - 1,000 piece jogsaw


117338214_10158106182650100_3178107046335540275_n.jpg

----------


## sunrise

@Cuchculan  How long do these take you to complete?

----------


## Cuchculan

@sunrise
 it can differ. You start slow. As you make sense of the pieces. Then you get faster. This took a few days. I only spend an hour or two doing them. Only the second 1,000 piece one I have ever done. Though have about 6 more of that size waiting to be done.

----------


## Cuchculan

Second jigsaw in the seasons on the farm series. 1,000 piece. 

farm1 005.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

Third jigsaw in the season's on the farm series. 


f3 001.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

bridges 002.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

cats 001.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

120748473_10158249282315100_641333924068547240_o.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

> 120748473_10158249282315100_641333924068547240_o.jpg



Those are some cute camels!!

You’ve been doing cute puzzles lately. Like the cat one too

----------


## Cuchculan

Stocked up on a few. Just about to start another one of a famous college here in Dublin. This will test me. Because I hate these sorts of jigsaws. Just a building. With a lot of sky above it. One part of the building looks the exact same as the other part of the building. I might get fed up doing it and throw it out the window. LOL. First one of this type that I have ever done. Or attempted to do.

Quick edit to add in that about 6 edge pieces were missing. Gamble when you buy them in charity shops. Just reading a book instead for now.

----------


## Skippy

I still come by here every few months or so,and once again. Sucks that reddit seems to have replaced forums more these days; I liked the lil community these used to have. 
Feeling a lil cooped up since all this virus stuff started and all my self work plans went to shit. bleh.....

----------


## Cuchculan

Jigsaw number 4 in the season's on the farm series. Winter. Hardest one of the four. 

winter 003.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

DSCI0003.JPG

----------


## CeCe

> I still come by here every few months or so,and once again. Sucks that reddit seems to have replaced forums more these days; I liked the lil community these used to have. 
> Feeling a lil cooped up since all this virus stuff started and all my self work plans went to shit. bleh.....



it's good to still see you around skippy!

----------


## CeCe

> DSCI0003.JPG



Wow, you sure love puzzles!

----------


## Cuchculan

et 005.JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

> et 005.JPG



I hate that movie so much but good job on the puzzle

----------


## Cuchculan

Pointless as this thread is at least it survived the culling of the forum.  ::):

----------


## Skippy

Woohoo bars!!  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit of Spring cleaning in my bedroom throws up some unusual things. 


DSCI0001 (5).JPG

----------


## CloudMaker

> Bit of Spring cleaning in my bedroom throws up some unusual things. 
> 
> 
> DSCI0001 (5).JPG



why do u have a skull OMG

----------


## Cuchculan

Put a candle in it and it glows. That is all it really is for. Candle holder.

----------


## Lunaire

Pointlessly resurrecting the pointless thread. 

 :bump:

----------


## CeltAngel

> Pointlessly resurrecting the pointless thread.



Now, that's some good pointlessness.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

I love pointless things.

----------


## Cuchculan

My favourite jigsaw. 

92795434_10157726022490100_2158468744119058432_n.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

hotairballoons.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

Might as well keep my tradition going. 

jigboat.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

farmjig.JPG

----------


## Sainnot

My favorite thing to do (other than dream) is to post here and check the site for new comments on the forum and blogs. I just wish more people responded, sometimes it takes a whole day before someone comments and I check every 20 minutes or so usually. I’ve also started checking the chat room.

----------


## Cuchculan

jigsun.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

window.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

jigcoke.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

music.JPG

----------


## Lunaire

> jigcoke.JPG



Very much enjoy the old school classic Coca-Cola stuff!

----------


## rabidfoxes

@Cuchculan
 what do you do with them when they're finished? Hang them up? Take them apart and leave them aside for when you want to put them together anew? Take them apart and take them to a charity shop to make space for something new? I love jigsaw puzzles but I don't know what to do with them after.

----------


## Cuchculan

Give them to charity shops to sell on again. As most I buy I buy in charity shops myself.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Give them to charity shops to sell on again. As most I buy I buy in charity shops myself.



How does that work if it’s a charity shop then why are you paying money what do they do with it?

----------


## Cuchculan

I buy them in a charity shop. Like people always buy things in charity shops. Once finished, I hand them back. They can sell them again. Is not a charity in the sense they give things away for nothing. Is to raise money for charity.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> I buy yjem in a charity shop. Like people always but things in charity shops. Once finished, I hand them back. They can sell them again. Is not a charity in the sense they give things away for nothing. Is to raise money for charity.



That is very thoughtful.

----------


## Cuchculan

You read back over some posts and say ' did I really make all of typos '.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

flotsom.JPG

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The [BEEP] being piled onto JK Rowling is despicable. This woman is a genius, and created an entire universe that improved the lives of millions - she is not transphobic. Her stance is that gender does not equate to sex, and she is 100% correct. I'm not even a Harry Potter fan and I think the abuse this woman is receiving is asinine.

The ultra woke just need to push their delusional realities to virtue signal, and then everyone decides to pile on because it has become the trendy thing.

----------


## Cuchculan

bben.JPG

bridge.JPG

----------


## Otherside

> The [BEEP] being piled onto JK Rowling is despicable. This woman is a genius, and created an entire universe that improved the lives of millions - she is not transphobic. Her stance is that gender does not equate to sex, and she is 100% correct. I'm not even a Harry Potter fan and I think the abuse this woman is receiving is asinine.
> 
> The ultra woke just need to push their delusional realities to virtue signal, and then everyone decides to pile on because it has become the trendy thing.




Eh, I'll try and make an explanation for why this happening in the UK, its not all to do with the "ultra-woke", dismissive to suggest it is. 

There is a lot of tension at the moment in the UK with regards to Transphobia, Trans issue - particularly when it comes to treatment issues (been curtailed here in recent years, is becoming more and more difficult to get any sort of treatment, wait times are insanely long - it's not a case of anyone should be able to change there ID whenever they want, which was never the case). Add in the fact that the current ruling party is spending a lot of time stoking a culture war, as it has decided to go the populism route, thinking that will win it elections. When I do refer Transphobia in the UK here - I do refer to genuine transphobia here. The kind where people end up being attacked on the street.

I have little sympathy for her after joining in on these culture wars, and turning an issue which prior to a few years back, no-one really cared much about, into a major issue. These culture wars are tearing the country apart, and it needs to stop. Instead we have people such as JK Rowling - who has a massive reach - adding fuel to the fire.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Heelsbythebridge

To be clear, I don't agree with much of JK Rowling stance on transgender people. I don't think more rights given to transwomen erodes the rights of ciswomen.

But threatening, doxxing, and attacking a woman - someone who has been through domestic abuse and poverty and trauma because of men... I don't give a flying fck what kind of moral high ground you think you have, you don't get to fucking do that and claim superiority. And it is what this hivemind mob is doing, and then justifying it because of this warped virtue signaling. Look into your own abyss.

I also stand by my comment on the ultra woke. There is no basis in reality for these people.

Joanne has my full support. She is trying to look out for women and children.

----------


## Otherside

Condone? No. Sympathize? Not really. Am I doing it? Absolutley not. But is like the person who stuck his hand in a bee hive and then got stung.

She was, as many others here have done - some others public figures in the UK, some in government, but unheard of outside the UK - happy to weigh in on a culture war and engaging in a moral panic. A lot of the things that those who have said similar views here have said are entirely devoid of reality - including some of what she has said, not to mention the inflamatory nature of some of her tweets a few years back. Men identifying as women in order to get into a womens prison because they once said they were a women online? Please. That does not happen, none of the "new plans" will allow to happen. Insisting that there is a "Trans lobby" in government or the media? Does not exist, except in there own minds. 5 years olds who once wore a dress being given hormones on a mass scale? Also not a thing. But these narratives are causing real harm here.

May be the ultra-woke North-Americans doing it, and the ultra woke are nuts world round - but the issues go far deeper and further in the UK, far beyond woke or not - and has been going on a lot longer, is not just a JK issue, there are others - to the point that the UK is now listed alongside Russia and Turkey on the Council of Europes "not friendly for the LGBT people" list, all as a result of this one issue. For a lot in this moral panic group, they panic at the sign of any sort of easement - even if it reducing the fee to change genders down from hundreds, or removing what is essential a bureaucractic nightmare and a degrading process in order to do so.

 And it is fairly frustrating that Non-Britons on all sides of the debate have decided to weigh in on the issues here (and is not just this issue), whilst missing a lot of the context behind it, and assuming that what goes in there own countries is the same here. Which doesn't particularly help when it actually comes to resolving those issues.

----------


## Cuchculan

It is simple really. Some people should just stay quiet on very sensitive issues. There is no need for them to get involved. This is not her first time either. She has said other stuff in the past. By now she should know to keep quiet. That it will land her in deep water. She can only blame herself for her own views.

Oh, what she was tweeting about were the new rules in Scotland surrounding rape. Is simple. You rape a person you get done for it. But if you are trans gender and see yourself as a female, the police and courts will also see you as a female. But your sentence for the rape will be the exact same. That is what pissed JK off. If they have a penis and rape a person they are males. Thus treat them as males. Was like she assumed they would get a lesser sentence if they were treated as females. Thus she jumped to conclusions without knowing or wanting to know the full facts. Which a lot of people do. Which lands them deep in it.

----------


## Cuchculan

mickey.jpg

Got this watch more for novelty reasons. Sale price. Looks great on. Had to have it adjusted to fit.

----------


## CeltAngel

That looks like a fancy, grown-up version of a watch I had when I was ever so small. Mine was white with a leather wristband. I loved it ever so much.  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

I love the watch. Kind of watch you would forget you even had on. Is an adult watch. Was way too big when it arrived. Needed a few links removed. Saw it and loved it. Knew I had to have it. Typical of me. Something catches my eye like that and I must have it.

----------


## CeltAngel

Well, I think it looks great. It shows some personality too.  ::): 

I had a lot of crappy watches over the years when I was growing up, but there were only two that really stayed with me. The white Mickey watch and this flashy bright pink and black one I had as a teen. Loved it too. they were also the only analogue ones I ever had. The rest tended to be digital, and even as I child I just knew it wasn't the same.

Don't know what became of the Mickey watch, but the pink one broke at the hospital when I was visiting my grandmother. I remember the pin just suddenly shooting out and the watch falling to the floor. It was very dramatic! The housing for the pin had broken off, so there was no real fixing it. Didn't have a watch for about 15 years after that....

My then girlfriend bought us matching watches. I think we broke up about three months later. Not sure I ever really wore it.... Definitely don't remember what happened to it. Knowing her she probably ended up taking it back and selling it.  :: 

No great loss though.... I mean it was a pretty cool watch, but given what it represented I was more than happy to let that go.

Still miss my Mickey and my pink watch though.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Oddly enough I do have a watch that cost about 10 times the price of the Mickey Mouse watch. Still in working order. Yet I wanted the cheaper watch because I liked it. Have a few other watches too. Even a good old fashioned pocket watch. Picked that up years ago. Never actually used it. More just something to collect. I went through my clock and watch collecting phase. Whole room full of clocks. Think I got fed up when daylight saving time came around twice a year.  ::D:  There was no way I was moving the time on all of them backwards and forwards.

----------


## CeltAngel

So you're saying that you didn't have TIME to wind all those clocks backwards and forwards? *ba-dum-tish*

No, I heard you on that one. I'm really bad with that. I often don't bother to change my wallclock when it comes to daylight savings, just leave it on normal time and add the hour on in my head for the summer, it's not hard. I'm more paranoid that'll I'll do something klutzy like drop the clock on the floor while doing that. It's nerve-wracking enough when I have to change the battery every couple of years!  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

We have one clock in the house we never go near at all. Always just leave it alone. So high up on a wall in the hall. To get at that you would have to move things and then stand on something to reach it. Bound to run out of batteries soon. I wonder, when it does, will we just leave it. Loads of other clocks still in the house. One in my bedroom changes by itself. Having said that, it done it a week too early last time out. How useless is that. LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

Yeah, my wallclock is situated up on the wall behind this massive old CRT screen we have (yes, no fancy new stuff here!). The thing is so heavy we can't even dream of moving it. I swear my partner must've used the descendants of the guys who built Stonehenge to get this thing up here. Either way, because of this cycloptic megalith, I have to contort and stretch my body into a weird position to get the clock off the wall when it's battery changing time. It's not fun. I'm old and not quite as flexible as I used to be.

As much as I kinda like the old screen as a bit of a "screw you" to modernity (well, and a lot of our peripherals are old.... I don't have a game console newer than a.... I think the Wii is the newest thing we have), I wouldn't mind if we could get rid of the bloody thing, It would probably make life a lot easier.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Only consoles I have are retro ones. Plug and play. All the old games from the late 80's and early 90's. Plus poker world tour plug and play. Not exactly with it when it comes to modern consoles or modern phones and the likes. Very old flip phone here. Some things simply don't interest me. Got a dartboard a few weeks back. Prefer to play that as my game of choice. No TV needed. What you think? Got a cabinet with it. 

DSCI0002.JPG

----------


## CeltAngel

Yeah, aside from the Wii, which actually belongs to my partner, I've only got old stuff - a PS2, an XBox donated by my brother a decade or so ago, Sega Mega Drive and Master System.... But I'm more likely to emulate them on my laptop these days instead of stuffing around with the cartridges. Being in the living room during daylight hours gives me anxiety problems due to neighbour noise, so this is much more convenient for me.

It's a nice looking dartboard, reminds me of the one my mother has at her place. I do enjoy a round of darts, it's a good time.  ::):

----------


## Lucid

> Yeah, aside from the Wii, which actually belongs to my partner, I've only got old stuff - a PS2, an XBox donated by my brother a decade or so ago, Sega Mega Drive and Master System.... But I'm more likely to emulate them on my laptop these days instead of stuffing around with the cartridges. Being in the living room during daylight hours gives me anxiety problems due to neighbour noise, so this is much more convenient for me.
> 
> It's a nice looking dartboard, reminds me of the one my mother has at her place. I do enjoy a round of darts, it's a good time.



Anyone remember figuring out the Sega master console code?You could take out the cartridge and input a code for a maze mini game.I thought that was the coolest thing when I was a kid. ::):

----------


## CeltAngel

> Anyone remember figuring out the Sega master console code?You could take out the cartridge and input a code for a maze mini game.I thought that was the coolest thing when I was a kid.



That was on the original Master System wasn't it? I think I remembered hearing about it years later, but we didn't get on the SMS train until the MS2, which had Alex Kidd in Miracle World built in, I was an Atari kid until then! The only code I remember discovering was the Shinobi level select which was quite by accident, but I was pretty pleased with that nonetheless. Everything else came from my brother's gaming magazines or the ones he borrowed from his friends.

----------


## Lucid

> That was on the original Master System wasn't it? I think I remembered hearing about it years later, but we didn't get on the SMS train until the MS2, which had Alex Kidd in Miracle World built in, I was an Atari kid until then! The only code I remember discovering was the Shinobi level select which was quite by accident, but I was pretty pleased with that nonetheless. Everything else came from my brother's gaming magazines or the ones he borrowed from his friends.



Yep yep.I almost forgot about the original Shinobi.Fun game that I did not have the code to lol.I briefly played Atari. I remember pac man and pitfall being fun.I think gaming really took off when the Super Nintendo and Sega Genesis released. 

The PS2 was crazy good for it's time. ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Thinking of the retro games I like. Road Rash series of games. Love motorbike racing. 

Top Gear 2. Great car racing game. 

International karate. ( I beat that game )

Dragon - Bruce Lee story ( Very hard game ) 

All the old FIFA games.

----------


## Cuchculan

Love the opening scene to this film.

----------


## CeltAngel

> Yep yep.I almost forgot about the original Shinobi.Fun game that I did not have the code to lol.I briefly played Atari. I remember pac man and pitfall being fun.I think gaming really took off when the Super Nintendo and Sega Genesis released. 
> 
> The PS2 was crazy good for it's time.



I loved the Shinobi series. The original and Revenge of Shinobi are two of my favourite games of all time. It coincided very nicely with my "ninja period" (Blame the Ninja Turtles cartoon series). Even better now with emulation.... Save states make the difficulty a bit easier to cope with.  :: 

My favourite Atari game was Enduro. It was a superfun driving game that really got the adrenaline and my young imagination going. Driving the car insanely fast was cool, but looking at the game world as you'd drive.... It got me into the whole idea of "I want to go over there where the game won't let me go".

River Raid, Pitfall and Ice Hockey were some other favourites that I recall enjoying a lot.... Oh Crystal Castles too!

Loved the PS2.... Spent many a stoned evening playing it. I managed to get a nice, little collection of PS2 games too. I think my favourites were probably GTA Vice City and San Andreas. Vice City for the aesthetic and the soundtrack, San Andreas for the game world. I didn't really care much about the stories of the games (that said, I've finished every GTA game since III onwards). I was more into the opportunity to go cruising around the game world causing mischief to some cool music.

I spent many a stoned and/or drunk evening with the guitarist from my band getting 5 star wanted levels and seeing how long we could last. If I recall rightly, I won.  :: 





> Thinking of the retro games I like. Road Rash series of games. Love motorbike racing. 
> 
> Top Gear 2. Great car racing game. 
> 
> International karate. ( I beat that game )
> 
> Dragon - Bruce Lee story ( Very hard game ) 
> 
> All the old FIFA games.



Love the Road Rash games, I mean, what is not to love about fist fighting on motorcycles at high speed? I shudder to imagine the hours I logged on RR 2 + 3 growing up.

I loved the old FIFA games (thinking Mega Drive era here) at the time, but I find they didn't age overly well. I used to play them a lot with my brother, but he started getting angry when I kept beating him. That said, I think FIFA 98 is still one of my favourite games ever, even if I can't play it anymore because it's too easy for me now.... I just spent waaaaaaay too many hours on that one.

This is giving me ideas for a future blog post on vidya. I've got way too much material/history to write here.

-------

Just realising that I've been waxing lyrical about driving/racing games..... Yet, I can't drive myself.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

Looking at the names of the more modern games, is great to try out the original versions. Bad as the graphics were. GTA games. Still have not copped how to rob a car in the very first version of that game. i stand in front of the car. It stops. I have pressed everything. Even blew myself up a number of times. LOL You also had Assassin Creed games back that far. One actually involved Batman. Nothing special. Like most other games back them. You walked along a street and you killed people. That about sums up 90% of the games from back then. Had you sports games too. All the wrestling games. Even had a Hulk Hogan version of streets of rage. 

if you wanted to think, microsoft had a few good mind bending games. Mostly involved jewels and patterns. Had to make the pattern you saw in the corner of the screen. Problem was, when you turned a tile, 3 other connecting tiles would also turn. Really made you think. Think there was two microsoft pack of games. One lot were great. The other lot were very bad. 

Every film and TV series almost had a game. Dirty Harry. Die Hard. Both were the same with different main characters. Nightmare on Elm street. Lucky if you actually meet Freedy in that game. More jumping over things. About sums the whole game up. Star wars and all the spin offs. Star Trek and all the spin offs too. Platform type games.

----------


## CeltAngel

> Looking at the names of the more modern games....



https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...697#post464697

My response got too long and I was worried we were hijacking the thread, so.... Clicky linky, see response.

All vidya nerds are welcome.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

This thread is not for any one subject at all. Is a pointless thread. Anything goes.

----------


## CeltAngel

Whenever I hear this song, I always imagine it being in a trailer for a terrible late 80s comedy that never happened. Worst song on a great album.

----------


## Cuchculan

Have you ever tried the fit girl repack site for games? I am not saying every game works. I have gotten a load of good games from that site. You do need a torrent downloader. Well worth a look in on a PC or laptop.

----------


## Cuchculan

Come on in and sit your [BEEP] down. 


273671643_10160052517089310_1781563426300448148_n.jpg

----------


## Otherside

I see your donkey and I raise you horse

----------


## Cuchculan

lion.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

DSCI0002 (3).JPG

281467939_10159479940960100_2911883107807747067_n.jpg

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Such darlings all of you!

----------


## Cuchculan

DSCI0001 (6).JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

DSCI0002 (4).JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

3D Windmill jigsaw

winddmill.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 I give up. No more wooden ships. LOL


woodenship.JPG

----------


## Cuchculan

filmjig.JPG

----------


## Doseone



----------

